# FET Aug/Sep 2018



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
Am new here ... starting down reg end of the month for first FET, following successful fresh in 2016, estimated to take place end Aug to early Sep 18.
Looking to chat with others ... very nervous.
Lots of baby luck to everyone 
xxx


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi firefly37, congratulations on your successful 1st fresh cycle..

I too had a BFP with my first fresh NHS cycle but this sadly ended in miscarriage, I should of been due around next week so it’s a tough time for me at the moment.

Me & my husband have now decided to move clinics and go private, we have our 1st nurse appointment next week & after this will be transferring our 2 little frozen embryos from the old clinic to the new one.

Our new consultant wants to try an unmedicated FET which I’m really nervous about mainly as I don’t know enough about it. Hopefully this will be around aug/sept time...

Do you know what regime your being put on yet?

Good luck with your FET! x


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi livelaughlove.
Sorry to hear about ur mc and i hope that u are doing ok at this difficult time. I really hope ur FET works out this time ... always think positive.
We were so lucky with our first cycle ... based on our snowbabies being the same grade as our DS ... i am thinking positive  ... but i am nervous about the prospect of twins! What grade did ur little ones come in at?
I didn't realise there were different treatment options ... we are just going with what we have been given so assumed it was standard. I'm to down reg from end of this month ... period ... scan mid august ... prog pills .... scan end August ... if all good transfer 5th Sep.
xx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi firefly37 and livelaughlove,

I had a successful fresh cycle in 2014 and now hoping for a sibling for my daughter. I have already started downregulating and transfer scheduled 13 Aug. I have mixed feelings aboud this, part of me thinks there is no way we will be lucky second time round so don't want to get too excited.

Sorry for your loss livelaughlove, hope it works out for you. Unmedicated cycle sounds so good, none of the nasty side effects from medications.

Firefly37 did you have embryos or blasts transfered? I am nervous about twins too. What grade are yours? I am on regular protocol too. Had gonapeptyl injection on Friday for downregulating and onto hrt and progesterone pessaries once my period arrives.

Baby dust to all 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Gummybear
Congrats on your successful fresh and your little girl   at what stage was she transferred and what grade?
My little boy was a very good 5 day 4BB blast ... transferred on the Sunday morning and I felt him implant on the Weds at around 5:30pm!  I had a front placenta so whether thats why I felt it so clearly ... I'm not sure!  I tested positive from day 6 post transfer.  The two I have left for my FET are day 5 or 6 4BB blasts which the embryologist told me on the phone the following day were identical to the one I had transferred and had already been frozen (hence I dont know if they were frozen on day 5 or day 6!!)  I feel fairly positive about it all ... occasionally I have a wobble worrying same as you, could I really be this lucky again .... twins are a bit scary ... but I have read the thread detailing others successful FETs and I noticed that although most transfer 2 it would seem more often that a single baby results.  My partner and I though have discussed this and we have come to the conclusion that if we have twins we are very lucky so will think positive about it.  We thought we would have no children of our own so if we ended up with three ... thats gotta be pretty amazing 
How many snowbabies do you have and what grades were they?  Are you choosing to transfer two or has that been recommended?  It was recommended to us plus they have been frozen together so both need to be thawed, we dont want to risk the blast by refreezing.

xx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi firefly37, 

I tested positive on day 6 post transfer too (hehe naughty naughty testing so early.)  I am too scared to test early this time round. Grade was 5AA on day 6 transfer

The snowbabies are 5AA and 5BA on one straw and 4BB on 2nd straw. So in same situation as you,  the first straw will be thawed and I am not keen of refreezing. I was told 10% chance of twins. 


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Yep very naughty early testing! ... I bought a shed load of those cheap strip tests on eBay ... my first one on day 6 pt was so so faint but definitely there and then just got darker everyday ... by OTD I already knew I was there  ... I imagine I will early test again ... Im just that way inclined  

So you are going for your double straw leaving your single as a back up/future?  I wish we had more than two ... I dont think we can afford another cycle and at 38 years old I am not sure how successful it would be.  I was told that with my issues (low AMH) I almost certainly wouldnt have any to freeze the first time round ... they were very surprised that I ended up with two snowbabies.  So I guess I should be grateful and extremely hopeful that after this FET I will never need to think about all this again!

We were told FET has 40% success rate and out of that 40%, 20% would have twins ... my partner calculated that to be 8% chance in 100 ?!?  I just really want to get started ... but when we went for our consultation typical it was my day one so cant down reg til the 30th.

Hope you are feeling ok ... last time on down reg I got a bit emosh and stroppy!


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi firefly37 & Gummybear83,

thats so lovely that you both were succesfull on your first go, your both very lucky. Fingers crossed that you have the same success with your FET.

with my 1st cycle i had a really good 5AA blast transferred, i try to seek comfort in thinking there must of been something wrong with the genetics and this was the reason for the miscarrige, however it still really hurts. Yesterday was very difficult for me, couldnt shift the feeling of thinking what should of been happening.

but tomorrow is a new start, we have our nurse appointment so trying to be postitive that good things are to come for us, ive just been writing lots of questions down to ask. we have x2 straws frozen with 2 5 day blasts of good quality (cant remember the exact grade).

We still have to transfer the little frosties from our old clinic which we should be able to get sorted following tomorrows appt, so fingers crossed things will get moving now.

How are you both feeling? i understand your concerns about twins, but how amazing would that be aswell... x


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi Livelaughlove, 

Sometimes I think it just a matter of luck. Hope your frostiest stick this time. 

I took today off work just to laze about. To do absolutely nothing. I haven't really started to feel any side effects yet apart from spotting . With previous cycle I had a headache so bad I could hardly see.

How are you guys feeling?



Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello livelaughlove.
I hope u are starting to feel better ... dont underestimate the power of positivity. After suffering PND for all of last year its positive and careful thinking that helped get me through ... i now practise meditation daily which again is more powerful than u think ... have a read up and try it. How did ur appt go today? What clinic are u moving to? ... sending u lots of best wishes!

Im getting slightly more nervous as it gets.closer to down reg jab time ... 30th ... no more alcohol, cutting caffeine even more and taking my vitamins religiously. 

Gummybear ... good for u lazing about! ... my crazy DS doesnt allow me ... although he had a super nap today.so i got in some meditation and a little nap!


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,

This will be my third go but first FET so a little nervous! I’m also having an unmedicated FET which sounds great but also makes me a little nervous!! I need to call the clinic on the first day of my next cycle (which should be 5th August) and then monitor ovulation myself. I have been told that I may not ovulate next cycle as I have only just had a failed fresh cycle but fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you've all been enjoying the sunshine!

My story seems quite similar to some of yours. I had a chemical pregnancy from my first IVF and then had my daughter from a FET. We are trying for a sibling but this time hasn't gone so well unfortunately.

My fresh cycle wasn't the best. I started bleeding - full on AF - 7 days after transfer. AF had pretty much finished by the time OTD came round. We did however get 2 frosties. I have had one FET with extra progesterone which resulted in a BFN. I was spotting before transfer but I have a cervical ectropian so I'm pretty sure the bleeding was from that (although it's very difficult to tell sometimes).

I've just started DR for our last FET. I will be having extra progesterone again (lubion as well as cyclogest). I think transfer will be mid-late aug.

LiveLaughLove, sorry you had to go through that. It must be really hard just now. I can't even being to imagine  

Molly I've never had a natural FET but I do know someone who it worked for. Overall I found the FET more relaxed than the fresh cycle but I had to coast each time which I found really stressful.

Firefly and Gummybear I really didn't fancy transferring two - the thought of twins terrified me   

Good luck to everyone!! xx


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Molly and Wolfie

Good to hear from you ... Sorry to hear of your BFNs but heres hoping Aug/Sep 2018 is going to be our time  
Six days to go until I start down reg ...
Mollie I have no idea how an unmed cycle works - what do you have to do? How many blasts are going in? Grades?
Wolfie - great to hear of your previous success with a FET - did you put one in that time? What grade was your blast?  TWINS ... yes very scary! But if it happened ... it would be kinda amazing ... eventually lol!  My little one is almost 18 months old and he is in to everything and is starting to have strops and tantrums ... that times two ... oh lord!  

Good luck all and stay in touch x


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Firefly my daughter is also into everything and starting with the strops and tantrums. It is quite funny   (sometimes!)

So my chemical pregnancy was a 4AB, my daughter a 4BB. This time around the fresh fail was a 4AB (I think) and I heard mixed things about the 2 frosties. Initially we were told one was borderline (in meeting the freezing protocol), then we were told we had 2 good ones frozen. I think the paperwork said they were both BBs (I can't remember the number). The one we had transferred last time actually increased in quality after the thaw - I didn't even know they could do that! So when transferred, it was a 3AB. No idea if the one that is left is the supposed borderline one or not. Weirdly I seem to not have the best luck with A grades so part of me hopes it stays as a BB. Maybe my body likes a challenge... Just one transferred each time although they would have done 2 if I wanted. This time anyway as I'm older now!!

6 days will go so quickly!! Hopefully this is a lucky thread for us all    After my last 2 failures, I feel I'm going through the motions a bit. We have decided we will have another fresh cycle afterwards so it's almost like I have to go through this cycle to get to the fresh one. As much as I'd love this to work, I'm expecting it to fail. That's terrible isn't it  

Is anyone following any special diet or anything? I shall make an effort to eat Brazil nuts every day and have a glass of whole milk. I will also listen to the Zita West cd which is really relaxing. Whether it helps otherwise is debatable but it can't hurt. I usually try and keep my feet warm too although in this weather I don't think that's going to require much effort.

xx


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Yes Wolfie ... some of the strops are quite funny! Yesterday my lad got annoyed as I closed the back door and he wanted to go out in the garden so he picked up the bowl of cat biscuits and threw it across the room before throwing himself down flat on the floor angrily screaming!  

Do you know ... I have read a lot of success stories with BB embryos ... all of my three were 4BBs ... YAY!!!  I have heard they can upgrade after thaw too.  I am staying super positive and not saying "if this works" but "WHEN this works" ... try it too ... makes you feel better.  We cant really afford another cycle after this ... and I am concerned that my old eggs wont be any good ... but we have very briefly discussed the possibility of a cycle abroad, perhaps Czech.  From a tiny bit of research I have done, it is much more affordable.

Any idea of your transfer date yet?  In relation to blast quality ... a friend of mine had severe OHSS so all hers were frozen until she was well and out of hospital.  They thawed all of hers (about 20 I think!) and she was told basically they were all very low quality.  They picked the two best-ish looking ones and told her not to get her hopes up .... she had gorgeous twin boys!  So it seems they all have a chance of making it  

I am not doing anything special food wise ... taking my vitamins thats it at the mo.  When I start down reg I will make extra efforts to eat well and keep active.  My feet overheat in this weather ... its awful ... I had to sleep with a cold wet towel on them last night!  I would hate to be heavily pregnant in this heat ... must be so uncomfortable!

xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

So I literally use ovulation sticks until I ovulate then contact the clinic and they transfer 6 days later! All sounds a bit too straightforward! I estimate my next cycle to start around 5th August so I’m expecting transfer around 3 weeks later. I’ve not really had much experience of ovulation sticks or monitoring ovulation as we found out we had MFI and couldn’t conceive naturally pretty quickly! 

I’ve put on a fair bit of weight in my last 2 cycles so trying to eat healthier to try and get that back off before this FET. I had no break between cycles so the weight piled on for each cycle! I’m naturally slim so I hate the extra weight and I’m still looking pregnant from my last round! 

I’m trying to be positive but also really worried how I’ll feel if this fails. It’s completely back to stage 1 isn’t it and the strength to start a third fresh cycle this year will be tough but also can’t bear the waiting! Also then start to wonder what issues there might be and if I’ll ever have a baby! Gosh sorry for the negative rant - back to positive thinking! Praying this is the one for us all.

My frozen embryo is a 4bc and graded B- so not great at all really! My fresh was a 3ab and graded A+. My consultant really didn’t think I needed to be too concerned with that. I’ve only got 1 frozen so no choice on more than 1 transfer! I think they are still reluctant to do 2 with me anyway at the moment with my age. xx


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Molly
Wow that does sound straightforward   ... Try not to worry too much about embryo grades ... as i said in my last post, my friend had two poor quality ones put back and both took, so all have a chance.  I am trying to be mindful ... there is no point in worrying about failure as it doesnt achieve anything.  I am going to think positive and if the worst happens, I will deal with it then.
I was looking at my big bag of syringes today ... only a few days to go ...!
xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello, can I join in? I started downregging with suprefact yesterday, and had a scratch (without gas and air: ouch). 

This is our 5th cycle trying for our first child- did 2 OE cycles in 2013 and 2014, no eggs; my amazing sister donated to us in 2016 and we did one cycle then, a FET in 2017 and this is our second FET. Going to transfer one embryo with the Coventry recurrent miscarriage protocol. Having got quite wound up about going again after such a long wait, I'm feeling quite happy just to have started, finally. Of course, I don't remotely think it's going to work, but hey ho...


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Molly, I put weight on too. It just adds insult to injury doesn't it! If you get a BFP it doesn't seem too bad a price to pay but otherwise it's just rubbish. As Firefly says, I wouldn't get too hung up on grades. I only found out the grades on my first goes when I went back to the clinic to start all over again. As long at it thaws well, it is a good one! Just think it has to be to survive being frozen. It does seem very straightforward but that's probably a good thing. Lets face it, the traditional way of getting pregnant is pretty straight forward. It probably just feels weird to us as we normally have so many hoops to jump through! Do you take any oestrogen or progesterone as support or is it completely natural?

Firefly, my DR is with a nasal spray. I almost wish I had injections as the spray is such a faff! I'm rather partial to a BB grade. I like to think it stands for beautiful baby   Molly your BC can be beautiful child so can absolutely be great  

Based on my previous FETs, I think transfer will either be 21/22nd Aug. 

Hi Pognut. I've never had a scratch but have heard they can be pretty painful so well done not having gas and air! Never say never with regards to it working. You have to be in it to win it as they say (admittedly normally about the lottery...) Have you had miscarriages before then? This journey is such a painful one. Best of luck with it all. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi to Molly, Wolfie and Pognut!

A quick question for you all, once downregulating when you do expect your period? What happens if it is not a proper period ie just spotting? Naturally just worrying about everything . Why can't storks deliver babies into our arms 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi gummy bear

Yes that would be so much easier!! Or the lab just keep growing them for 9 months and then hand them over.

Are you taking norethisterone as part of DR? If so it's normally around 5 days (ish) after you stop taking them before you bleed. Normally I have no problem with that but with my last fresh cycle I was cutting it fine. I only really started bleeding properly on the day of the blood test but was spotting for several days before. The HCA taking my bloods wasn't overly concerned and said the nurses would ring if there were problems with the results. Tmi but it was red but really light and had been for a few days. A few hours after the test it came on much stronger. Do you normally have spotting before hand? If so I'd probably count it. If you don't bleed at all I think you have to postpone the blood test. 

Sorry that's not really answering your question 🙊


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

So my period started today a week early! Praying I ovulate and then I’ll be looking at transfer in around 3 weeks! So excited now! xx


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Lots of luck to you Molly87!! 

Welcome to the lucky thread Pognut - how are your dates looking?
I start down reg 30/7, baseline scan 16/8, endo scan 28/8 and potential transfer 05/9  
Anyone else at Bourn?

x


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all,

Just been trying to catch up with all the conversations... hope you are all feeling ok & remaining positive...

It’s been a tough couple of weeks here but think I’m starting to get in the right place to start our FET... had our planning appointment last week, we are going to Continue with the plan to do an unmedicated FET which just seems so straightforward, I thought I’d need progesterone pesseries or something but literally use nothing, sounds like the same as you Molly87... 

We are just waiting for the clinics to finalise the move of our little Frosties! Now decided to use a courier to do the move as well...

AF due around the 14th so I hope they are moved before then ready to transfer soon after...

Sending lots of positive thought to you all xx


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Aug/Sep Ladies,
So i take my first down reg injection in an hour ... this is now feeling really real  
Hope all feeling ok
Xx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello Ladies

I am a little late joining you all. 

After our first round of ICSI, we got that BFP, but it ended with a missed miscarriage back in April.

We opted for a medicated FET and my transfer day is tomorrow. 

Terrified, emotional, scared but trying to be positive but not getting my hopes up.... what a rollercoaster!  Time to strap in and get ready for the ride I guess!! 

Good luck to all 

x


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Molly, great you get started! The natural FET is so quick. You'll be in the 2ww before you know it!

Firefly, hope the first injection went well and you don't get too many side effects. I'm in Bristol at Bcrm..

LiveLaughLove hope you're doing ok. fingers crossed the courier move goes well. I found it bad enough recently just getting flat pack furniture delivered and collected!

Welcome to the party Polly. So sorry about your miscarriage but well done for getting back on the rollercoaster. How many do you have to transfer? Good luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else. 

Not much of an update from me. I forgot my spray last night. Should have been a double one too so very annoying! Still, on the plus side it looks like AF is making an appearance so should be fine for my blood test on Monday. 

I've also seen a few rainbows recently which were a bit of a good luck sign for us during our first cycle. They were completely absent for this lot so it's very nice to see them again!


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck to everyone starting now (and everyone waiting for results!). 

Had my first downreg scan and bloods today - not quite there, so they've called me back for next Friday. After 18 months of delay, this has suddenly got very real. Transfer about 2 weeks after I start oestrogen, and that could be Friday. Whoa.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies, lovely to join your discussion. How is it going for everyone? I am v lucky to already have a little girl from IVF, after previous miscarriage which is the worst experience ever. So sending big hugs to the lady who recently experienced one.  Sorry I can't see all the names as I'm on an oldish phone but one of you ladies has transfer booked on same date as me 13 Aug. Not far away! My clinic no longer do the down reg, just the estrogen tablets. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi Sunshine, 

Me, I got transfer week of aug 13.  It really doesn't feel real at all!  11 days to go

Polly, how did your transfer go today? 

Good luck to everyone xx

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all! Hope I can join in here too... I’ve heard it’s going to be a lucky thread. 😉 I’m back for a FET after a successful fresh cycle back in autumn of 2015. Things are moving v quickly.... drastic change to the first round which we were fortunate was NHS funded! Had a consult last week, 3D SIS last Thursday, hysteroscopy yesterday (for a fold in the endometrium or something??) and given the all clear to go ahead! On Norethisterone now and start buserelin early next week. If all goes well, transfer will be in the first week of Sept. Slightly surreal doing this all again... I must admit, I forgot about the magnitude of stress at each step along the way!!
Looking forward to supporting you all in your cycles (and thanks in advance for letting me crash the thread!!)


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi all 

The transfer went ahead yesterday with one 5AB back onboard.

Test day is Monday 12th.  I'm working all weekend so that's a distraction, I just hope the little one in there can cope with the heat better than I can. Working outside all weekend wearing a lovely winter uniform!! 

I hope everyone else is progressing well and keeping cool. 

x


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the sound of the lucky thread  

Congrats on your transfer, Polly, hope it went really well and that the embryo is settling down happily for the long haul. 

I've just left London (clinic appointment), where it appears to be about a gazillion degrees. Now on an air-conditioned bus and freezing. I'm trying to look at the melt/freeze experience today as some kind of spa thingy...

I *really* like the sound of not downregging, Sunshine74. This is my fifth cycle and for some reason I am really feeling downregging for the first time - lost my temper with my poor (totally innocent) partner then burst into tears in the middle of the work canteen. Marvellous. 

Hope everyone's doing ok!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes definitely liking the sound of a lucky thread!

Hi sunshine and kfo. Sunshine have they said what their reason is for no DR? That sounds great  

Congrats on being pupo Polly. Best of luck for the 2ww.  

Did you have more bloods today pognut? Hopefully you will start to feel a bit more normal after you start the oestrogen. 

My bloods are on Monday so I'm hoping to start the oestrogen tablets on Tuesday.

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi ladies I’m booked for a day 5 fet tomorrow at 11am. I’m sooo very excited but not told many people so trying to control myself. It’s been a very quick spontaneous cycle as I only went for my baseline scan this Monday just gone. At which my nurse said I’m ovulating and ready to go to transfer this weekend! Such a whirlwind and I’m so happy as I get to finally try an unmediated cycle which for me is unheard of. I have been told for the last 5 years that I don’t ovulate so was very shocked. 

Wishing everyone the best of luck and really hoping this is a lucky thread x


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All

I’m due to start down regulating this weekend. We are lucky to have a 22 month old daughter as a result of our first ICSI cycle in 2015, fresh transfer failed and she was our first FET.  We have 3 remaining Frosties, all 5 day good quality embryos. If it goes the same as last time due to transfer around 5 Sept. 
I found the forum really useful and it gave me lots of support last time, although everyone’s treatment seems very varied, but I suppose it’s not an exact science!

Has anyone paid for the embryo “glue”? We signed up to be part of the trial last time, but we never found out whether or not it was used on our embryos. It was an extra £100, so we thought why not. I’m having treatment at the same clinic as we had our NHS treatment. 

Good luck to everyone and fingers crossed for lots of babies! x


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi all 

Tammy - good luck for today. 

Bexh2 - we went for the glue option.  In the great scheme of things it wasn't a huge amount of money so we thought it was worth it.  I got a BFP so I'd opt for it again should I have to complete a fresh cycle. 

Enjoy the heat today everyone .... keep drinking! 

x


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Good luck today Tammy

Bexh we paid for the embryo glue last time. The cycle failed so we are not going to bother this time. We didn't have it for our successful one. I don't think there's any concrete evidence that it works but we were told it may help some people. If we hadn't done it for our last FET we'd always have been wondering if it would have worked if we had. Because it didn't, we're now not bothered and will save ourselves £150.


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome to all the new lucky thread members; Sunshine, KFO, Polly, Tammy and Bex!

Polly - congrats and wishing you tons of luck!! Hope you are feeling ok.
Tammy - how did you get on today?
KFO and Bex - you are transferring at the same time as me ... all being well 5th September provisionally booked  

So I have been down regging with buserelin for almost a week - am doing fine with it.  I have cried twice, once due to a sick puppy I wanted to adopt and the second time after bickering with my other half but otherwise ok.  I feel like transfer is so far away ... I was sure it was quicker last time! 

xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies, nice to c this thread getting busy. No, they didn't say why there is no down reg n was so excited to start I didn't ask. Originally was supposed to start early in year but for various reasons got delayed. When we went to be shown meds and protocol originally it was Dec 2017 and I was to down reg. When I rang this time on day 1 they just told me, we don't do the old protocol anymore. 

I've done estradiol patches now since 28th July and have a scan booked for 8 august. Been getting some funny tummy feelings like bloated - anyone know if this is normal? I can't remember from last time and anyway was on different meds last time. 

Hope all is well for everyone else xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Gummy bear, hi, I've just realised that the reply I sent you did not post for some reason. How are you feeling? Not long off now. Xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all got a 5 day blast on board. Hopefully getting comfy. Transfer went really well and was quick and stress free. 

Thank you for all the good luck messages. I hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Tammy wow that’s moved so quickly! I have everything crossed for you. So did you ovulate on the cycle after your failed cycle? I was told I might not do a bit worried about that. 

I’ve started monitoring my ovulation from today! Only on day 9 so not expecting the surge for at least another 5 days or so. xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Molly, I have been told for the past 5/6 years that I don’t ovulate naturally. So I went on Monday for my baseline scan to see if we could have a random start again and bam I had a triple lining and a follicle ready in my right ovary. Nurse shocked me when she said no medication needed we can transfer on Saturday. So was very quick. Insanely quick. But I’m very thankful and hoping this is my sign that this is my cycle. 
Well good luck and I hope everything goes to plan for you hun. 5days isn’t long and will be here before you know it xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

That’s amazing news so pleased for you!

Well I’ve just got ‘peak fertility’ on my ovulation test! Can’t believe it I’m only on day 10 of my cycle! Transfer should be in around 6 days 🙈 just need to ring them first today then I’ll get confirmation of my transfer. I’m so shocked! xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

So good to see things are moving on for everyone!

I'm having the opposite. I had my blood test today and it seems DR hasn't worked properly yet. Got to carry on and have a scan next Monday to see what is happening. Then hopefully can start the oestrogen tablets. It's a little frustrating!!


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I had the same, Wolfie. It's so frustrating when you just want to *get on with it*. My second scan was fine and I started oestrogen on Saturday, back in the clinic next Friday for a scan to see how it's going. I'm only on 3 2mg progynova a day - the NHS cycles I've done had me on double that - not sure why. Will be interested to see how quickly it works at a lower dose. 

Good luck Molly87 - hang on in there!


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi all,

Tammy, good luck!

Molly, 3 of us with ET transfer next week. Week. It's going so fast and so slow as same time.

Is an unmedicated cycle significantly cheaper?

Wolfie, how frustrating, how do they tell that DR not worked? I didnt get a baseline scan. As long as I got my period I could go on oestrogen tablets.

Pognut, I am also on 3 X 2mg progynova. Not long to go now.

Sunshine, thanks for asking  I feel worse on oestrogen tablets than the gonapeptyl injections. Dull heachaches all the time and tiredness. Worth it all. How are you feeling?

Firefly37, how are you doing?

Hope everyone is doing well x

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes Molly! I’m so happy for you!!! When will you be looking to transfer? Xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks pognut. This whole cycle has been a bit of a nightmare so far. I had to chase up my clinic several times about ordering my drugs too. Eventually got them on the day I had to start. Talk about cutting it fine! I've never been delayed after taking them though so who knows what that will mean to the cycle if anything. I keep hoping it will be the end of the bad luck.. oh and I will also be on 3x 2mg progynova. I had the same dose for my NHS cycle too. It never fails to amaze me how things are so different even in the NHS! 

Gummybear I have a blood test to check DR has worked. It's never been a problem before so I'm hoping it's just a blip. I have had my bleed so it's "just" another week of DR. It's going to be a long week!!! Then I guess see what the scan shows. They said they might do more bloods too if the scan isn't conclusive. Not entirely sure why the change from a blood test to a scan.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Transfer is sunday. Find out the time on the day! Just the fear of the thaw now! 

I’m guessing a non-medicated FET would be quite a bit cheaper but I’m not sure. Im still on my NHS cycles. 

Tammy when is your OTD? xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Gummy bear, hi, yes feel the same off the estrogen. Not a permanent headache tho, comes and goes. I remember last time felt great off the meds, like loads of energy which is unusual.  Got a scan this Wed so will see if all still going ahead on Monday. Xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh wow not long then! I am also on my one and only nhs funded cycle so not sure but I imagine it’s a lot cheaper. It was a complete fluke though. My otd is Monday 13th.

I have just made steak pie and chips with gravy for tea and it’s repeating on me so much it’s making me feel ill. But I know from last time the added progesterone from the pessaries brought this on last time x

The thaw will be fine huni. I ask my embryologist to call for an update or if they need to thaw an additional for any reason. They are pretty good at keeping to requests like that. I’m excited for you huni! How many do you have frozen? X


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Molly, ur transfer is 1 day b4 mine and gummy bears. We r all so close together. 

How long is the usual wait (think mine was 18 last time)? 

Good luck all xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Polly, congrats on the transfer! Hope the waiting period is going ok so far - so hard to distract yourself…

Pognut, I hear you… I struggled with the downreg part last time. Going ok so far, but just started buserelin today so time will tell. Hope you’re feeling ok now.

How are you doing now, Wolfie? So sorry to hear the DR didn’t work initially… fingers crossed next Monday all will be well!

Tammy, how exciting! Great to hear your transfer went well too! 

Hi Bexh2 - sounds like we’re transferring around the same time (assuming all goes well). My last cycle was NHS so didn’t use the embryo “glue” and no discussions of that this time. I wasn't quite sure from your message - are you using it this time?

Firefly - great that a couple of us will all (hopefully) transfer at the same time! Nice to have buddies!! You started downreg a lot earlier than me though (unless I read my protocol wrong?!?) Interesting the variations that exist and how it can be such a tailored treatment!

Sunshine, hope your scan goes well tomorrow!

Molly - that’s wonderful news that things will be happening soon for you!! Keep us posted! …and I think the costs depend on the clinic. At the one I’m at, the costs are not substantially cheaper for unmedicated due to the number of additional scans/bloods needed. (Makes a difference, of course, but not as much as I would have thought!)

Hi Gummybear and anyone else I’ve missed!

Whew. Lots to catch up on. Sorry for popping in to say hi and then disappearing… I was away on the weekend and had a bit of a fright. Lost my purse (temporarily, fortunately), but my norethisterone was in it! Had to call the emergency clinic number to find out if that was a problem… fortunately retrieved the meds the next morning so only missed one dose, but OOPS. Guess it could have been much worse... 
Off to drop off my screening blood test results and sign final consent forms at the clinic… Making progress!


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I hope it’s ok to join. 

I’m not too familiar with all the terms but think I’m in the down regging part of the process. Had decapeptyl injection 11 days ago and waiting for af which is being irritatingly slow. I have 3 frozen embryos so hoping that all goes well for transfer at end of the month. 

I am very lucky and already have an amazing daughter who is 3 but would love to give her a brother or sister if possible. 

I had a failed cycle (first ever as daughter was conceived naturally following ovarian drilling). The process itself doesn’t bother me because you actually have something to do - injections, appointments etc. Nothing prepared me for the feeling of a bfn. The doctors made it seem like a done deal as the whole process had gone so well and the blast was top quality, lining perfect. Will try to not get carried away this time! 

Xx


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all, glad to hear some of you are getting going with things! Hope everyone is feeling ok!...

Been abit Q here, but finally got a date for the transfer now though of our little snow babies to our new clinic, they will be making their journey on the 15th, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly... 

AF due next week so all being well I can get our unmediated FET started... 

how are you finding the unmedicated cycle Molly87? Our NHS funding wouldn’t cover a frozen cycle only fresh, but refused to give us our 2nd cycle as my husbands BMI went up as he put on muscle at the gym! (Get fit & get penalised)


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome little chick, we sound similar, I also have a 3 Ur old daughter and am trying not to build up hopes but would love a sibling for her. This is the only FET IV done and highly likely the last as I'm 44. Don't want to b too old for babies sake, wish was a bit younger (don't we all, lol).

Laughs , good to hear u r having Ur frosties moved v soon. Always feels good Wen moving forward. 

Wud love to chat on here with everyone as transfer approaches. Had scan yesterday, all set for transfer on Monday 13th, eek! 

Baby wishes to all xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Ladies, does anyone know if it's normal to have a smigin of blood (pink) few days b4 transfer? Happened yesterday but cud c a bit this morning also that seemed to have come out with the pessary when I woke up for a wee. Also I was getting the sweet cravings yesterday, not today. Only started using pessaries last night. Thanks for any words of wisdom. Rang clinic yesterday and they said ring again if anything but think the blood this morning was only a teeny amount n from day before if that makes sense x


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi
I didn’t have any bleeding before transfer, but everyone is different, so don’t worry too much. I found the pessaries really uncomfortable though and prefer injections x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi bexh2

Thanks, I'm reassured now as just done an ovulation test and faint line came up so must have ovulated yesterday.    Where are you up to at the moment? Xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sunshine. I’m having a medicated cycle, I started the down regulation last Sunday and have my scan on Wednesday, so hoping they will give me a date for transfer then x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Bexh2. Good luck on Wednesday. Wat day transfer will u b? I'm day 3 which is this Monday. Gets exciting when it's getting close xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sunshine, do you mean what day blastocysts? Ours are all 5 days or do you mean transfer date? As I am medicated it’s stops ovulation, last time we transferred 33 days after prostap. I’ve had really bad hot flushes this time with the down regulation 😫.


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,

Tammy - I only have one frozen so am so nervous. If it doesn’t work it’s completely back to square one which will be heartbreaking! Trying to stay positive though. How are you feeling? Have you managed to stay away from early testing?

Sunshine - exciting! Love that we are all so close together. When I’ve had fresh cycles I’ve been told to test 11 days so presuming it would be the same? 

Kfo - I’ve had no scans or bloods for this cycle which is why I presumed it was a cheaper option! Makes me so nervous though! I literally monitor my own ovulation and then 6 days later they just pop it back in! No pessaries after or anything. Where are you up to now? 

Littlechicken - welcome!

Livelaughlove - I’m finding it a little surreal! It’s so different. Broke down crying last night as I think it really hit me we were doing all this again! That is terrible about your husband. I thought they were only concerned with the woman’s BMI? My husband has definitely put on a lot of weight since we were granted funding! We are so lucky to have the 3 cycles with all frozen covered. This postcode lottery is so unfair! 

AFM - I’ve had a stressful week! Me and my husband had sex on Monday and Tuesday I started bleeding quite heavily! It turned to light spotting quickly but I had that wed and a little thurs. Was so scared transfer would be cancelled but when I finally rang the nurse on Friday she spoke to the doctor who confirmed he wasn’t worried and was happy it was caused by the sex! Hosted my mother in laws 60th last night so that was incredibly stressful! Am waiting for news on our embryos thaw as we speak and if all is ok transfer will be at 11.30! So nervous! xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I had a decapeptyl injection to down reg 15 days ago. I was told to expect af 10 days later but still nothing. Will ring clinic in the morning but stupidly googled it and people were saying their cycle got cancelled. Has anyone else had this. No sign of any cramps or anything. I feel like time is just ticking away at the moment.

X


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

It survived!! Transfer is at 11am this morning. Can’t believe we are going again! Fingers crossed this is third time lucky. xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good luck Molly87! 🤞


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Good luck Molly87.



Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Good Luck Molly87! Sending you lots of baby dust!!... 🤞🏼...  it’s so weird isn’t it that we don’t even have to do pessieres after, I’d read that alot do & I had some left from my last cycle, think I may ask again after at transfer... when did you start ovulation testing? & did they scan you?... 

Can I just ask, does anyone recommend acupuncture & if so at which point during the process would you recommend having it... AF due next couple of days, then will be ringing clinic & then starting ovulation testing, starting to feel nervous about it all x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Livelaughlove - my clinic told me to start testing at day 9 (I have a 27/28 day cycle). I got my surge at day 10! I imagine your clinic will tell you when to do that. My doctor told me that I could have pessaries if I wanted but that there was absolutely no need with a natural cycle so I’m just going with it! At least any symptoms I won’t put down to the pessaries! I had no scans or anything - I don’t think that’s the same with all clinics though. Made me nervous that it was all based on me testing my ovulation! Don’t even have a scan today before transfer! xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

It amazes me the difference between clinics. I have a regular 28/29 day cycle and no fertility issues and they were really reluctant for me to do a non-medicated FET, even when I had pulmonary embolisms when I was 8 weeks pregnant last time (ended up on HDU for 4 days) partly due to the extra oestrogen used as part of the cycle. I would’ve preferred non-medicated, but it was dismissed very quickly as not likely to be as successful. It will be interesting to see on this group if medicated or non-medicated are as equally successful. Advice does seem to differ so much.


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Good luck Molly!!  I am wishing you all the best and lots of sticky babydust! I am so happy that it’s thawed for you as I know you were scared it wouldn’t. Let us know how the transfer went and try to relax for your 2ww! Congratulations on being pupo!!! I’m so happy for you I could burst. 

AFM I’m an emotional wreck! We had sex early this morning and after I burst out crying! I have never been so embarrassed! I don’t even know why I was crying and tbh just thinking about it has me welling up again! My husband was so lovely and just held me and tried to make me laugh. He’s been so amazing and I don’t know how I would of got through this without him. It is otd tomorrow morning. So that could have something to do with it but I’m not sure. 

I hope everyone Is okay and looking after themselves. Xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks Tammy! I’ve got absolutely everything crossed for you for tomorrow! Your hormones and emotions will be all over the place especially so close to test date!

So I’m now officially PUPO! OTD is 23rd August. xx


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratulations Molly87 on being PUPO!! Hope everything went well, make sure you get plenty of rest!... that’s a good point actually about symptoms and pessarys it would make sense not to have them if not needed & be nicer to know any symptoms you do get are natural ones... my clinic said they will scan me I think she said around ovulation (can’t remember exactly though the nurse meeting seems abit of a blur now!)...

bexh2 - what was the clinics reasoning behind their decision... my clinic are very pro natural fet especially if you have unexplained infertility which we do & a previous positive result (even if it did end is MC) I like the idea of having an I medicated cycle & not messing too much with my body x


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all!

Littlechicken - welcome! Sorry to hear about your failed cycle, fingers crossed this one will go smoothly. And I totally agree… the process itself I thought went pretty quickly last time as there was always something to do and focus on… but the time from the transfer to testing dragged! I haven’t heard of a decapeptyl injection, so unfortunately I can’t comment on it… but fingers crossed it’s just a bit delayed and all will be well.

LiveLaughLove - great that your frosties are moving and things are moving forward! Hope your period arrives on time and things can get going as planned. As for acupuncture, I have definitely heard it can help improve outcomes, but personally I am terrified of needles. Doing the required injections is enough for me…. I figured acupuncture wouldn’t have the intended effect as I would be too stressed! (And, for what it’s worth, I had a previously successful IVF on the first round without acupuncture…)

Sunshine - How are you feeling for tomorrow? Glad last week’s scan went well! 

Bexh2 - I’ve had similar reactions to the downreg drugs this time. Looking forward to stopping those eventually! At my clinic they said the unmedicated cycles are slightly less successful… so they recommended medicated first, and then looking at unmedicated down the line if I have a few that fail…. I agree - so interesting the differences between clinics!

Molly - congrats on a successful transfer! Hope you have lots to distract yourself in the next little while! And yes… definitely sounds like your clinic runs things differently than mine - no scans or bloods would definitely cut costs! (And so sorry to hear about your stressful week!! Hopefully you can relax a bit now).

Tammy - awwww, so stressful! Sounds like your husband is being very supportive. I will be thinking positive thoughts for you!!

How is everyone else doing?

Nothing too exciting happening here yet... period supposed to arrive this week and they already tentatively scheduled my baseline scan for Thurs (but I will have to call and change that if it doesn't arrive as planned!) Struggling a bit on the downreg drugs... I remember this from last time, but I think last time I took more opportunities to rest when needed so noticing the difference!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Molly, ooh congrats on being pupo!  How was the transfer?

Kfo - are u feeling tired from the down reg drugs? 


I'm trying to remember everyone's posts but my phone hides them when replying so will send another message. 

Xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Laughs, I had acupuncture last time and had a bfp. Had a successful birth although I was originally having twins. Had it all the way through every few weeks and at the transfer twice that day. I feel it was a positive experience , helping with the blood flow. Saying that, not done it this time as it's come round too quickly.  Are you going to try it?

Gummy bear, how are u feeling about tomorrow my transfer day buddy? Am feeling optimistic! 

Tammy, hope Ur ok now. Such an emotional time it's all Ur feelings coming out xxx

Hi becs, little chick and everyone else on the thread.

Xxx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck to everyone transferring today and tomorrow! It seems to come round both very very slowly and alarmingly quickly...

I've got a scan tomorrow to check how my lining is doing. It was 7.5 on Friday after 6 days on progynova. I forgot to ask if it was triple striped, can you believe that?! Only remembered that evening. Bizarre. Not sure I want to know now...

Bexh2, I also wanted to try an unmedicated FET and was told no because my oestrogen levels were a bit low. We have 3 frozen embryos left, and if this cycle doesn't work, I'll think about seeing if other clinics think it's a goer and moving...

Hope everyone's doing ok xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Sunshine - yep.... tired, achy, hot flashes... but all for a good cause!

Pognut - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks KFO, I’m so glad things are now getting moving for us. Sounds like acupuncture is probably not a good idea for you then... hope your managing to get some relaxation in!...

sunshine74 when in your cycle did you have the acupuncture?, not sure when to book for or how many sessions to book x


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Lots of activity on here!

Molly congratulations on being pupo. Hope everything went smoothly.

Tammy, good luck for testing tomorrow  

For everyone transferring in the next couple of days - sending lots of    Really hope all goes well.

Pognut fingers crossed you get the go ahead tomorrow

Kfo, here's hoping AF gets into gear so you can get started. 

Bexh it is so strange how different clinics vary. I think mine is all for natural as long as you ovulate naturally. I've gone down the medicated route as my cycle is all over the place and it worked for me in the past.

LiveLaughLove I can't help on accupuncture I'm afraid. But I have heard positive things about it

Little chicken I've not heard of that one for DR. It sounds pretty strong if you're still waiting for AF. I hope she shows her face soon. 

Sunshine I had bleeding before transfer last time but I have a cervical ectropian. The stupid things bleeds quite a lot which is awful on the 2ww. It may be worth mentioning it on transfer day so they can have a look while they are down there (so to speak) 

Gummybear, I hope DR is going ok

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Not much happening here. Scan tomorrow to see if DR is finally working.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Kfo defo in a good cause. Was fine last time but had few headaches n tired this time n tummy feeling weird, lol.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Wolfie37, will do, thanks. I think it's ok with having ovulated at the right time so prob cos of the estrogen?  Good luck with Ur scan.

Laughs, hi, I can't remember properly but think I started it like really early in preparation prior to starting any meds. Defo on the transfer day as well.  I just booked sessions as I went along so hopefully u cud do the same.

Pognut , good luck at Ur scan.

Off to bed now, going to buy some pineapple n Brazil nuts on way home from transfer tomorrow. Night.
Xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Good luck everyone transferring today!! xxx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sunshine74 Good Luck for your transfer today. 

My transfer is actually on Thursday now. Getting excited now. 

Happy Monday Everyone 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank u. On my way now. Aw, gummybear, not long though.  

Molly, how are u feeling today? Xxx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m good thanks - had today off work so spent the day on the settee with my dogs watching tv. Too early but I can’t help but try and symptom spot! Just waiting for some implantation cramps! I’ve started spotting at day 6 on both failed cycles so praying I get past that point - although my doctor has said he thinks that was implantation bleeding but then I had 2 early miscarriages. I guess we’ll never know! xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope transfer went well, Sunshine 74?

Molly, hope you're feeling ok. Hope the cramps appear (not often we'll say that....).

How was your scan, Wolfie? 

My scan was a bit worrying - I was 7.5 on Friday but only 7.4 today. I didn't even know that was possible, it's never happened before (and this is my 5th flipping cycle). I've never had lining problems. Bit worried by the idea that my lining might actually be shrinking - at the v least, it's not growing. It was triple striped today, which it apparently wasn't on Friday, so that's something. My clinic haven't upped my oestrogen but have put me on viagra. Which is - a bit surreal... Back on Wednesday to see if it's helped.


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed Molly 🤞
Is anyone testing early? I tested positive with my daughter 6DP5DT, I wasn’t planning on doing it, but I had the worst headache and that was my first symptom x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

I tested early on both failed cycles and it was torture so going to do all I can to hold off! But I know I have no will power! xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hope all transfers today went well!

Pognut I have heard Viagra is really good for the lining, even if it is a bit surreal!! It probably just needs a bit of a boost. It probably hasn't shrunk as it's so close in measurements. Good it's triple lined though. Fingers crossed it's all ok on Wednesday.

The only time I tested early was when I got AF ridiculously early so that was a mere formality. Having said that my clinic has increased otd to 15 days after transfer. If I ever get there, I won't be waiting that long!!

Molly hope your day was relaxing! It is incredibly hard not to symptom spot!!

So my scan didn't go exactly to plan. I have a cyst and my oestrogen is still measuring high. Which isn't a surprise as my lining wasn't thin like it should be. I now have to take norethisterone tablets for a week and then have another scan and blood test after another bleed. This cycle is taking forever!!


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning,
Thanks for the welcome and those who replied to my question about delayed af. I rang the clinic yesterday and they made an appt to scan me, 15 mins later af shows. Typical! So still on track for transfer at start of sept which I’m hoping is lucky as that’s when I conceived my daughter. 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Wolfie. Hope the viagra does the trick. I'm still a bit sceptical about my clinic insisting on a medicated cycle when I've had much better linings than this on my own... Weird. Hope the norethisterone sorts things out, it's horrible when things drag, isn't it. 

What do people think about testing early? I think I'd probably rather know if I'd had a chemical - on my 1st cycle I had what looked like a very very faint line if you squinted at it in bright light on otd (14 days past 5dt). I wish I'd tested earlier so I knew if that had been a chemical or if it was just an evap line. My next clinic tested on 10dp5dt (that was def a chemical). It's horrible to have a chemical, but more useful to know that you got implantation rather than didn't, I guess?


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi pognut,

I always try not to test early but usually give in and do it a day or so early to try and prepare myself. I’ve only ever had one bfp and when I tested 14dpo I could barely see the line. Guess if you want to know you’ve had a chemical then you should test but personally I’d rather not know that. Just have to do what you need to do to get through this journey xxx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

That's very sane advice... 

The clinic I'm at do a blood test on otd then phone you with the results. I can't imagine how horrendous waiting for that call must be, so do a home test that morning just to brace myself for the official results.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all... 

Pognut, I’m not sure about testing early, personally I’d rather wait until I’m told to test or for the clinic to test so that I know for sure either way, I think if I tested early & didn’t get the result I wanted it would just create unnecessary stress... but everyone is different...

So what started as an exciting day for me (AF arrived so next stage in our journey could begin) very quickly turned to a lot of stress when the clinic told me that they hadn’t received my progesterone results (which weren’t requested & never mentioned) & told me that I wouldn’t be able to have the transfer this cycle & would have to wait... as you can imagine I got very upset & stressed, after many phone calls & emails all sorted now and continuing with the unmedicated FET this cycle... what a day!! 

Hope everyone else is ok! x


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'd love to join the crew - I"m currently doing a medicated cycle and due to transfer on weds 22nd. 

LiveLove - glad you got it sorted.It's so stressful when things change on you so glad you could get it all back up and running. Nothing worse than waiting longer than you'd planned. I think you also asked about acupuncture? I have used it a lot - both my failed FET's I didn't use it and both my BFP's I did! Both times I used it a lot in the lead up adn then immediately pre and post transfer. I love it! Will try to again this cycle I think. 

Pognut testing early seems to be such a person by person choice eh? I never did as I would then worry it was a false either way! And great ot hear you had the triple lining - and at least there is something you can do to keep on working on getting a thicker lining - fingers crossed it works!

LittleChicken - ha ha typical right? I had the exact same thing - AF ususally comes every 24 days and this time it was 31 days so I called the clinic and next morning.... well at least they were understanding!

Wolfie - that's tough. There is always a curve ball! Sounds like you're OK with just getting on with it though  

Hi to everyone else - looks like lots of people PUPO or transferring soon - good luck!

As for me, off to take another progynova now and then blood test on Friday and all going wlel I'll start pessaries on Saturday!


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi jojonz - welcome to the group. 

I had acupuncture when trying to conceive naturally. Not sure if it helped but I enjoyed going and feeling like I was doing something proactive to help the process. It certainly helped induce labour if that is any kind of endorsement. 

Xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hope everyone is ok and doing well. I had my scan today, everything looks good. Starting oestrogen on Saturday and then another scan on 29/08 and provisionally booked transfer for 05/09. I’m feeling really relaxed about it all at the moment, so fingers crossed I can try and maintain that feeling! x


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all so I’m out on this cycle but will be starting again around the 27th. So just wanted to check in x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

So sorry to hear that Tammy. Good luck on 27th.

Have just nipped on to say good luck gummybear tomorrow and good luck everyone on their journeys.  Have moved over to 2ww now so hoping to see you all on there soon. Lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Tammy I’m so sorry but pleased you are getting going again so soon! You going to try for natural again or medicated? xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Tammy. Best of luck for the next round X

Sunshine good luck with the 2ww. Let us know how you get on

Bexh, good news! I can't wait to actually start the oestrogen!

Hi jojonz Hope you get the results you need on Friday! 

LiveLaughLove that sounds very stressful. I often find it's not the cycling itself that's stressful it's all the other little things that we can't control. Glad it's all sorted.

Pognut how did you get on?

Good luck today Gummybear!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I'm still plodding on with DR and norethisterone. Getting there slowly.. well I hope so anyway


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Molly I would like to try natural again but would have to see on the 27th. How are you getting on? X

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages.

I will let you know what happens on the 27th x


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear about negative cycleTammy, best of luck for next one. Glad to see you are positive about it.


I am off for my transfer. Do you all get a scan picture of the transfer? I am so excited and nervous.

Happy Thursday to everyone

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear your news Tammy.

Good luck gummybear I hope all goes well for you. 
X


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Tammy - I’m feeling ok although today I’ve felt really nauseous. I know it’s too early for symptoms so maybe nerves! Time seems to be dragging! One week to go although I always find the second week worse. Not got as much of an urge to test early. I think I would if I had the tests so fighting the urge to buy them! xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Think positive Molly87! I had a really nauseous headache 6 days after transfer with my daughter and I got a positive test the same day, so fingers crossed it could be a good sign!


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Fingers crossed Molly! It's so hard not to symptom-spot. I've been trying to make myself more aware of random abdominal twinges now, while it can't be anything at all, to remind myself that they happen all the time, I'm just usually not paying any attention...

Sorry to hear about the BFN, Tammy. Fingers crossed for the end of the month.

Good luck Sunshine! Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Hope you're still feeling nice and relaxed, Bexh. Best of luck.

Jojonz, hope today's results were good...

Hi jojonz Hope you get the results you need on Friday!

LiveLaughLove - argh! Clinics! Though maybe it's encouraging, and shows that stress can't make much of a difference, when clinics are so good at stressing us out... (There's a study from Cardiff Uni which shows that stress doesn't affect IVF success at all, btw - my counsellor waved it at me...). Hope things are calmer now.

Gummybear, hope your transfer went really well and that you're having a nice time relaxing.

Wolfie, hope the DR is going ok. One step at a time...

My scan on Wednesday wasn't fabulous, nor was the repeat today. I've gone up to 8, which is good, but my lining has only grown 0.5mm since Friday last week, despite the viagra. That's worrying me. My oestradiol is going up slowly and has got to 630, but it's only gone up 60 in the last week. Last cycle it was 1000 at this stage. Have worried loudly and at some length at the clinic, who are getting a doctor to tell me to shut up give me a ring. I'm just super-worried about it because we only have three embryos left of the ones my sister donated to us, and they're our only chance of having a child who's genetically related to either of us ( we're a same sex couple, and my partner and I both had the menopause very early: what are the chances).


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in responding... been a very hectic week!!

Tammy - I’m so sorry to hear your news. Hope you’re ok, and sending lots of positive thoughts for the next round!!

Sunshine - hope you’ll pop back in to let us know how things go... (If you see this!)

LiveLaughLove - I’m probably not doing too much for relaxation... but definitely distracted? So perhaps that helps!! So sorry to hear about the stress the clinic caused you! But great it all got sorted out. 

Gummybear - how was your transfer?

Molly - how are you feeling?

Pognut - thank you so much for sharing your story. I am so sorry things are stressful at the moment, but I am hopeful that all will end up ok. Thinking of you!! (And wishing I had more comforting words at this time!)

Bexh2 - I tested the night before my OTD last time I think... it’s a 16 day wait at my clinic. (I guess they are trying to avoid identifying chemical pregnancies??) Will be hard to wait that long (assuming I get to transfer day!) but I’ll probably try to get close.... Glad your scan went well!

Wolfie - so sorry about your scan!! Is it wrong to see it as a positive that they are trying to work with it instead of just cancelling and taking a month off? Fingers crossed all is ok next time...

Littlechicken - a few of us are tentatively scheduled to transfer then! Welcome to the club!

Jojonz- welcome! Hope things are going smoothly so far!!

As for things here.... AF arrived promptly and baseline was Thursday. Small hiccup there - a follicle/cyst discovered. Was told it might be ok, might mean another round of norethisterone (similar to Wolfie’s situation!) or they would ask me to take a month off. Spent a very stressful 24 hours waiting for blood results and convinced myself the cycle would be cancelled... but they called this afternoon and cleared me to start estrogen! So transfer is still tentatively scheduled for early Sept with my next scan on the 28th Aug.... 😬
Hope everyone has the weekend off and can relax!


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey everyone

Ffo aaaargh that waiting is SO hard but I"m so pleased for you that it's all go now!

Pognut that's tough... ha ha I totally hear you on wondering if your clinic just wishes you would shut upl... but that's their job to reassure us and it's OK to question things I think. Also, I"m sure they won't go ahead with embryo transfer unless  you're in the right spot - those embies are too precious - and while it's so hard waiting you're better to make sure you're ready to receive the embryos

Molly - oh the symptom spotting! I am the same as you - I NEVER buy a test as then I can't use it ha ha

Good luck GUmmyBear - hope your transfer went really well and you're happily PUPO

Bex yay that you're feeling relaxed. 

AFM - had blood yesterday and the bloody clinic sent them off to a place down south for testing so as of Fridyay afternoon my clinic didn't have my test results. I"ve started pessaries this morning anyway as per their suggestion and we'll assume all is well for a transfer this coming Wednesday - but when they get my blood test results on Monday we'll see! If my progesterone was too high for some reason we'l have to can the cycle but there's never been a problem before so fingers crossed. It's a 5 hour drive to my clinic so got my rental car and accommodation all booked for TUesday night so hope it's good new on MOnday

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi all,

Pognut, did the doc call you back? How are you feeling about everything now?

Molly, are you waiting the whole two weeks before testing? I am a testing addict and have the urge to test yesterday ONE day after transfer! I didn't lol. I decided not to keep any in house.

Jojonz, hope the transfer goes ahead on wed. 

Wolfie, hope the DR has kicked in now. 

Bexh2, good luck with starting oestrogen tablets today. 

PUPO ladies, how are you all doing? 

Not much to report. I spent yesterday watching movies in bed and my husband has been pampering me. 

Have a nice weekend everyone

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m ok, still desperately symptom spotting. I’m on day 6 which is the day I have bled on every failed cycle - I guess fresh cycles are slightly different but no blood so far and no sign so I’m seeing that as a positive even if it doesn’t mean a lot! My test date is thurs so I’m going to try everything to wait until then! I’ve started at 4 days previously so I’m doing well - next week will be the real test when I don’t have the weekend distraction!

Fingers crossed for all those waiting to transfer! The waiting is the worst isn’t it. xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Good luck Molly. It's hard waiting isn't it. Are u on the 2ww thread too? Xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes I am, haven’t posted a lot though! Are you getting any symptoms do you think? xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Hope it's ok to join you and I promise I will catch up on your stories .
I am having my 3rd frozen transfer in September, still trying for our first baby after a few loses, so thought I would share my journey with someone who understands what we are going through. 
I had a hyperstimulation and was hospitalised in July so had to be a freeze all cycle and wait for everything to come back to normal before transfer.
I'm having my follow up appointment which will also be my pre treatment ultrasound on Monday.  I'm so nervous about it, firstly because I've started having period cramps so I'm praying AF won't be here before my scan and secondly, I fear I may have cysts after the hyperstimulation and they won't let me have the transfer... really hope everything will be ok. I haven't even started yet and I'm already so stressed out! 

Big hug xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Molly

I have quite a few symptoms , guess everyone is different though. I have more this time than last but not sure if thats with all the meds as didn't have estrogen after transfer last time. How are you today? Guess we just take each day as it comes. 

Welcome Bossy, the set back naturally will make u worry. Thats worst case scenario though,so fingers crossed ur experience is much better. I read a book b4 my transfer when I got bfp in 2014 saying believe it will happen so I did and it did; not to ignore the science but makes u feel better b4 u touch each milestone. Good luck xxx


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi all.
Welcome to everyone who has recently joined the thread  
Ive lost track of everything going on so will catch up shortly ! ... but hoping everyone feeling well and sending lots of luck to all.
My baseline scan went well this week and am now on progynova! Next scan 28th and all being well transfer 5th Sep  
Nervously excited
Firefly xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Good luck Firefly x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Thank you for your warm welcome!

Firefly glad to hear your scan went well and everything is on track! I know that feeling when you're nervously excited ) 

Luck thank you very much for sharing that with me and for your good wishes! How are you feeling? Not long til Otd for you xx

Afm my appointment went well, I have no cysts or fluid after the hyperstimulation and everything looks normal.  I'm relieved! 
I sent the report to Gennet in Prague and I'm waiting for their feedback and for AF to arrive this week and start the meds.

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Excellent news bossy. We always worry and think the worst Wen things have been so tough getting  pregnant in the first place. I'm on 2ww ATM, not sure, AV made mistake of testing early so will just have to wait for its now. Do u stay over in Prague for few days. My friend is going abroad for FET later this year. Xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Glad your scans went well bossy and firefly. Hope everyone on the 2ww is coping ok.

I had my baseline scan today and while my lining is ok my ovaries have follicles so they are likely to abandon this cycle pending the results from a blood test. I’m really upset as it will mean another long delay when I’ve already been waiting since May. I expected my ivf cycle to be a nightmare but stupidly thought FET would be straight forward. 

Having a drink tonight xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

I'm a bit down today.. I sent the report to Gennet and they said that my lining should be homogeneous on day 25 and instead mine was triple line.. I have never in my life had a problem with my lining , don't even know what that actually means... anyway they said to do another scan on day 1 of my period and take it from there... really hope this cycle won't be cancelled again 

Littlechicken Fet is so complicated isn't it? Really hope that both of us will go ahead as planned ...

Luck2018 yes, usually I stay in Prague for a few days and it feels like a vacation! Hope you'll get your bfp soon xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I hope everyone is doing ok. 

Molly / Gummybear / Sunshine / Luck I hope the 2ww is not too stressful with symptom spotting. Mollly, can't be long til you test??

Bexh, kfo, firefly how's the oestrogen going? Are your scans coming up soon?

JoJonz, did you ever hear about your bloods and did you get to transfer?

Pognut, how's it going? Have you had another scan to see what your lining is doing? Maybe the viagra is not the best way to increase oeastrogen for you. Is there something else they can try? It's so frustrating isn't it. Why can't our bodies just do what they are supposed too!! So sorry you and your partner both had early menopause. That is s***. But how lovely of your sister to donate her eggs. Did the Dr ever call you back? Everything is crossed for you and your precious embryos  

Bossy, I'd have thought a triple lined lining was good.. Unless they are saying in a negative cycle it should have started to break down by now, assuming a 28 day cycle. But maybe you ovulated late this month. But if they are not transferring into it yet does it matter? Fingers crossed on day 1 it will be fine and you can carry on.

Little chicken any update? I really hope your cycle doesn't get cancelled. Sorry I can't remember if you were going for a natural cycle or medicated. 

Afm I've finished my second lot of Northisterone tablets so just waiting for AF then I need to book in another scan and bloods to see if I can finally get going. I'm assuming if not I'll have to cancel and start again. Otherwise I'll be on DR forever!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Wolfie that's exactly what I asked myself ..  yes they expected to break down by now instead of triple lined but maybe I ovulated later just like you say.. they are not transferring the embryo  now so what difference does it make? I really don't understand that ! I mean it's only logic that on day1 of my period it will be homogeneous so why bother? Why is it so important? Just don't understand and it only gives me extra stress to deal with


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Clinic just rang and said my hormone levels are fine so the follicles they saw must be inactive. So relieved and a bit embarrassed about crying yesterday! I don’t know when my transfer date is though. I thought it was on cd25 but nurse said it’s actuslly on day 25 of taking medication which they haven’t said to start yet. Very confusing.

Wolfie I hope af arrives promptly so you can get started.

Bossy sorry you are down today. I hope the lining thing sorts itself out and you can crack on too with a nice straight forward cycle. 

Xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Just popped on cos know people here will understand, feeling so sad. I'm sure the test will b negative on test day as it was this morning. Was so hopeful as well as I cud feel all the stretching and implantation going on until about 3 days ago. Now even my headache has stopped today. That's the last symptom to stop. Gutted. Didn't know it would feel this bad.

It's hit me all of a sudden as I think today was defo the last day to test positive as transfer was 13th Aug. 

Thanks for listening.  Hope things are looking better for everyone else x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

I know exactly how you feel, I’m struggling with staying positive too and feel like it will never happen for me! How many days are you now? I really do think it’s still quite early for you. I wouldn’t test now until test day and try and stay as positive as you can. I know that is easier said than done because I don’t follow my own advice! xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all!

Luck2018.... took me a minute to sort it out. Name change? Glad you’re here as well as the TWW thread, but I’m so sorry to hear your latest news. Could it possibly be too early? If not, then massive hugs to you...  

Jojonz, did you have your transfer??

Gummybear - how are you feeling?

Molly, is test day tomorrow? Will be thinking positive thoughts!!

Bossy - hi and welcome! It’s such a stressful process... glad you’ve found us for support! And hopefully day 1 all will be fine... fingers are crossed.  

Firefly - our transfers will be close together! (Assuming mine goes ahead... I don’t know WHY, but I have myself convinced I’ll be cancelled!) My next scan is also the 28th with transfer tentatively scheduled for the 4th. 

Littlechicken - I understand the stress!! But so pleased your result was the same as mine - follicles were ok for you to proceed.

Wolfie - thanks for asking! Going fine so far... but waiting until the scan on the 28th for confirmation. I am really hoping you’ll be cleared to start soon!!

Hi to everyone else!

Things are moving along here... for some reason I decided to reread my protocol tonight and glad I did! Apparently have to take antibiotics (all in one go) tomorrow. No idea why, but assume it’s prophylactic for the ET day?? Whatever... just trying to “trust the science” at the moment... as I said above, have a (hopefully irrational!) paranoia things will be cancelled, but trying to just keep moving forward to Tuesday’s scan.... Thinking of you all, especially those in the tww!


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone

So much going on!

Kfo - lucky you had another read of things  

Molly - the waiting is SO so hard. What are you doing to keep yourself busy?

Luck - its such a rough ride. I'm sorry you got a negative test today. Did you have 5 day blast transferred? Do you have a blood test coming up? I feel for you....but hopefully there is still time

Little chicken - I would have cried too!!! So glad it's taken a turn for the positive though... fingers crossed for your next steps

Bossy it can be so confusing. Would you ask your clinic to explain? I always ask lots of questions cos I need to get things sorted i my brain otherwise I"m on google which never helps... hope you get some clarity. 

Wolfie sounds like you're playing the waiting game... hope AF arrives soon

AFM - had my transfer yesterday! It was a bit of a mission as a 5 hour drive to the clinic so I went overnight and stayed in a nice wee place so that was a treat. Had my transfer and they went to check the catheter to make sure my wee embryo was gone.... but it wasn't!! They saw some cells and took a while to confirm that there was still an embroy on the stick and not inside me.... the doctor was a bit gutted I think! Anyway - they got all set up again and second time went smoothly. They assured me that there is NO damage to the embryo from that happening and in fact it means it's extra sticky ha ha... don't know if they were just trying to make me feel better or not but I'm going to go with that. Tried not to let it worry me as there is nothing I can do about it.... so I listened to my meditation then hopped in the car and drove the 5 hours home!!! It's such a wierd space to be in as I know I have this little embie inside but feel exactly the same as I did yestetrday

Good luck to all of you who are still waiting on AF, results, scans, transfers ......


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Luck I am so so sorry to hear your news. A negative result is horrendous. Last time after mine I sobbed and sobbed all day as there really is nothing that makes you feel better at the time. You just have to work through it  in your own time don’t you. Sending hugs but fingers crossed things can still change. 

Jojonz that sounds like a stressful transfer. Hope it is a sticky one. Might turn out to be a cheeky one if it’s skready misbehaving!  

Kfo good call on double checking the protocol. I made a mistake last time so will be reading it over and over this time.


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

BFN for me 😞 am truly devastated. After 3 failed transfers there must be something wrong with me. Starting to lose all hope that I will ever be pregnant. xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Molly, I’m so, so sorry to read this. Hugs to you and I hope you can take some time to yourself. 

Jojonz, glad the transfer went well... although sounds a bit stressful! Hope the tww passes quickly. 

I realised I must sound completely scattered. First with losing the norethisterone pills temporarily and then almost missing a step in the protocol. These are actually out of character things for me. Ha!


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I’m so sorry molly. I know there’s nothing I can say to make it any easier for you. I hope you get a decent debrief with the doctor to find out what else you can try. There must be something - try not to lose hope.

Xxx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear Molly.  Maybe take time to recover or get the fertility docs to look into it some more.  Have you had NK cell test? 


Hi everyone,  I'm not sure if I posted in here before but I did a FET cycle in August 2018 and it resulted in BFN.  So I'm now DR again.  My transfer is in September.  I'm doing scratch and glue as well this time.  Only 2 frosties left


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Luck2018, so sorry it was a negative test today... I think mine will be negative too. Tested today and nothing. Official date is 28/8.  We must have jinxed ourselves testing early. Hope you ok.

Hi to everyone else. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Ever so sorry Molly, my heart goes out to u. Its s*** that uv got bfn after all those tries. Someone suggested NKcell testing which I think is a good suggestion. I believe there is one in Warwick. If u need to chat send me a message and sending you big hugs xxx


Gummybear, I think ur right re jinxing. Im remaining hopeful as I bought the tests off ebay n checked n they had some bad reviews. That will teach me to buy cheap tat. And not going to test until otd now as u say. Will keep my fingers crossed and hope that our otds give us a different result. Xxx

Mine was a 3 day transfer.


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

So sorry Molly. Sending you a massive hug. It's devastating so take time to regroup. Book a follow up appointment and discuss next steps. Xx

Luck and Gummybear, don't lose hope. Sometimes it is just too early to test. I'm sure on one of the forums here, at least one person (probably more) tested negative until test day.  A couple of days makes a world of difference at this stage!

Jojonz glad transfer (eventually) went well. Fingers crossed it is a super sticky one.

Littlechicken, don't be embarrassed about crying. This is such a rollercoaster I've lost count of the times I cried. Very hard not to when you are so emotionally invested!

Hi everyone else

So AF turned up today and I have an appointment next Thursday for a scan and bloods. I really hope I can eventually get going!!


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Molly, sorry to hear you got a BFN. Perhaps a second opinion from another clinic might be worth a try before you try again?

Hoping everyone in the dreaded 2WW is doing ok and not stressing out too much. I test early and probably will again, i’m not going to lie to myself that I will manage 2 weeks!! It’s my daughters birthday on day 13, so i’d rather know before then and have a couple of days to come to terms with it if it’s BFN.

I was feeling very calm, but work has stressed me out these last couple of days over something that has been rumbling on for months, so could do without that at the moment! I’ve been feeling a bit sick and wondering if that’s the oestrogen tablets? Feels like morning sickness, I had hyperemesis for all 9 months of my last pregnancy so know the feeling well!

Is anyone else doing a long protocol? So prostap (down reg) on first day of AF? Everyone else seems to be doing it different to me? Hoping my scan on Wednesday is ok and transfer gets confirmed for 05/09.

Take care everyone x


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

So much going on!! Hope everyone is doing ok in this crazy business. 

Molly, I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work. I really do recommend the recurrent miscarriage / implantation failure clinic at Coventry (it's part of Warwick University). Apart from anything else, they're really thorough and really kind. 

Hope the stress at work stops soon, BexH. And hope that the sickness is something amazing but NOT hyperemisis again!

Hope you can get going now, Wolfie! Thanks for the good wishes even though I'd gone MIA, I really appreciated it. 

Luck2018, hope the tests were just duds and that OTD brings good news. 

KFO, trusting the science is good advice. Fingers crossed for you. 

Gummybear, it's still pretty early (and FETS can be late implanters, as I'm sure you know, sorry, probably teaching my grandmother to suck eggs here!!). Very best of luck. 

Firefly, hope things are going well for you?

Bossy and Littlechicken, hope you're doing ok.

We had our single embryo transfer on Wednesday. My lining got up to 8.3 and the clinic were happy with that and told me slow / fast-slow growth wasn't anything to worry about. Progesterone and estrogen levels were good so we went for it. Phew. The transfer went fine. Clever embryo had thawed better than the last two did. Just have to hope that the steroids Prof Brosens at Coventry has put me on work their magic now. This is such a weird stage - totally agree with you, JoJonz, feels like everything has changed and nothing has! (BLIMEY that sounds like a stressful transfer - hope it was ok! Very sticky embryo   ).


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Wolfie

Bet ur so glad the wheels r now in motion. Always a good feeling wen u get over a new hurdle. Good luck next Thur.  Thanks for ur optimistic words, had realky bad back ache last night and still today (but not as bad) and then some pink blood (tiny amount) so thought id started AF but then nothing since just another smigin of brown blood. Hoping it's implantation so thinking it cud go either way Sunday xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Pognut, thats great news ur transfer went well.Fingers crossed for u. You mention FETs can be late implanters, didnt know that. Why is that? Xxx

Jojonz  what an ordeal u had and especially when u had that long drive home.. Xxx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Molly so sorry for your BFN. It's devastating isn't it? I hope you are well supported x

Wolfie - sometines it's great to see AF isn't it as it means you can get underway!

Bex hope you get a great result before your daughters birthday! ANd poor you having terrible hyperemesis - can't imagine!

Pognut CONGRATS! you must be testing same day as me - 1st??

Luck I rekon that sounds like implantation bleeding! I have never had that before but it sounds pretty textbook - fingers crossed for you

Hope everyone else is doing OK. I'm keeping busy - my house is getting the biggest clean it's had in months ha ha!


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,
Good luck tomorrow luck - got everything crossed for a positive result for you.

I’ve finally got a date for transfer - should be 13th sept which is nice because I conceived my daughter on the 8th sept so she would have been a blastocyst too  by the 13th. The clinic has really annoyed me though. They didn’t have my notes when I went to my last appt and didn’t even know why I was there and had to call me back in for more injections last minute because they messed up.  Fuming.

Sorry for lack of personals I’m absolutely shattered xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Bl**dy hell, littlechicken, I'd have been fuming too. My clinic did something similar with my clexane, but given that most places don't even bother with it I'm not too bothered. But ^%*, you'd think they'd be on top of your important meds. Not impressed. Hope things go much more smoothly from here and that you can get some rest.

(Are we allowed to swear on here...? The 2ww seems to be being quite a sweary time for me...)

Jojonz, yes, same testing date! I am longing for it and dreading it in equal measure, as usual. I'm trying not to symptom-spot / obsess about precautions / be an idiot, with limited success.

Luck2018, I can't remember where I first read about FETs sometimes implanting more slowly, but googling "delayed implantation FET" brings up some useful stuff including this: Blastocyst implantation in an FET cycle

"Embryo implantation after frozen blastocyst transfers (FET) can be slightly delayed compared to that seen with fresh blastocyst transfer. This is sometimes referred to as "late implantation", or delayed implantation.

However, the embryo implantation process is not different enough to warrant changing the timing of the blood pregnancy test. Frozen blastocyst transfers should have hatching and the beginning of implantation by about 1-3 days after the FET." (from https://www.advancedfertility.com/fet-cycle.htm). Hope you're doing ok. xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Got BFN today.  Had time for it to sink in as my symptoms had all more or less stopped by Tuesday.  Going to go for another cycle.  Does anyone have any experience with natural cycles?  I'm very tempted but just had a gander on HFEA website and cannot locate statistics nor can I locate any on frozen compared to fresh.  If anyone knows could you let me know please?

Thanks ladies and good luck everyone.


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh Luck2018, I'm really sorry to hear that. Hope you're as ok as you can be. Xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you got a BFN.

I read this article this week in The Daily Mail, regarding a recent trial that has showed FETs to be more successful than fresh transfers.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6096615/Radical-new-approach-IVF-DOUBLES-chance-getting-pregnant-62-cent-say-experts.html

I'm not sure on medicated and non-medicated. My clinic told me medicated was slightly more successful.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks pognut and bex, 

Am ok. Thats promising frozen supposed to b better. I had 2 fresh and both resulted in pregnancy (though 1 mm). With law of probability I am optimistic about next frozen in that case.

Just cant stop thinking about the small bleed I had 2 or 3 days b4 transfer this time. I rang clinic and tgey said it ws ok but to ring if it happened again. Suppose I will never know now! X


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all 

Luck I am so sorry for your bfn! I had a natural fet cycle last but opted to use pessaries. Personally if I get the chance again I’m going to leave the pessaries as any symptoms I get then will be real and not a side effect. I found it to be less stressful for me than medicated as I am scare to death of needles. Good luck with what ever route you decide to take xx

AFM I’m back at the clinic tomorrow to start round three. Kinda doing my own little test too as I am hoping with tomorrow being day 12/13 that I may be able to do a natural cycle again. But all depends on what my body is up to this time around xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Luck I’m Really sorry to hear you got a bfn this time. It’s hard not to agonise over every detail of the cycle but glad to hear you are gearing up to go again. Bex I read that article too and in fact my consultant told me that in the near future he expects there to be no such thing as a fresh cycle and it will always be freeze all and a month wait to let the body recover. But again I have no idea about success with natural vs medicated FET. 

Pognut I’m feeling pretty sweary too. I’ve had to start taking bruserelin as the one off injection I had to down reg only last 4 weeks so need to top up. I’m getting cracking headaches and mood swings. My poor husband is tiptoeing round in case I explode 

X


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks ladies. Bex the article was great. 62 per cent is pretty good and that's across the age range up to 45. Gives me hope, tho my embryos were made when I was 39 which is even better. 

I'm going to do some research into natural v medicated. Reason I Thot natural was cos like u little chick, meds gave me some awful headaches and nausea, which of course am willing to put up with for the end result but if natural has an equal chance then I think y not go for that if I can. 

Also am not with my ex but he has agreed to let us try for a sibling. Originally he and I said 1 go (I think I said it as I thought it wud work) but we are in agreement to do another which I wasn't sure if he wud be up for it so all good.

Have a nice bh everyone x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Sorry for being quiet but I've had some really down days, being 5 days late and almost being convinced that this transfer will be cancelled again. 
But , surprisingly AF showed up this morning and went for a scan today and my clinic in Prague said they are happy with how things look and to go ahead and start the medication.  So first oestrogen pill tonight and next scan will be on Wednesday next week. 

Luck I'm really sorry to hear about your bfn but glad to see you so positive about trying again xx

Tammy best of luck for round number three xx

Little chicken wow I would have been so furious with everyone at the clinic , I mean you already have enough on your plate! The 13th will be here in no time xx

Jojonz I always clean my house when I'm nervous) wow you had quite a stressful transfer, fingers crossed it's a really sticky one xx

Pognut how are you keeping up in your 2ww? 

Wolfie glad that AF showed up and things are moving along. Best of luck for your scan on Thursday xx

Inurdreams sorry about your bfn in August but fingers crossed for you on your next Fet.  I'm also having glue 

Kfo best of luck for your scan tomorrow!!! Xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

So sorry Luck. I find looking ahead does help. Still rubbish though!!

Littlechicken I would have been furious. As if this isn't stressful enough anyway!  Glad you've got a date though and it's one you're happy with.

Pognut, so pleased you are pupo!!

Tammy, wow that has come round quickly! I'm still on the same flipping cycle  

Bossy, that is so good you've got the go ahead! 

Best of luck everyone xxx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Luck2018 - so sorry to read your news. Great that you have agreement to proceed with another though. 

Molly - Been thinking of you and hope you’re ok!

Inurdreams - Welcome! I hope DR is going ok so far. 

Gummybear - Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a positive result...

Wolfie - good luck on Thursday! Hopefully things can get started this time. I can’t imagine the frustration!

Bexh2 - I’m so sorry to hear about work stress! But totally agree with testing before your daughter’s birthday - that way you can focus on her that day! Hope you’re feeling a bit better now and good luck for Wed’s scan. 

Pognut - so please to hear the transfer went ahead! How are you feeling now? Are the days passing quickly?

Jojonz - good for you for cleaning! My least fav activity, ha!! How are you doing now?

Littlechicken - how stressful!! I can’t believe all you’ve been through already! But glad you have a date for your transfer. 

Tammy - wow, all seems so quick! But glad you’re able to get back to the clinic and started again right away. 

Bossy - great to hear from you and glad things are on track! Wonderful news. 

Hi to anyone I’ve missed!

Nothing much new here. Was another busy/hectic week... but at least it distracted me from obsessing about my scan scheduled for tomorrow! Nervous for it... but hoping my lining is ok and things will get confirmed for next week...


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Kfo good luck with Ur scan. Hope ull b good to go x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Tammy thank u for Ur message and best of luck -third time lucky xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Good luck with scan kfo.

Bossy - my af did the same thing. Glad things are going in right direction now. 

Hi everyone else and thanks for agreeing that clinic are a pain in the bum. I always wonder if I’m over reacting. Going to paint our spare room today to keep busy xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks lucky and bossy I hope so, if it doesn’t work out this time we are going to take a few months off. 

Kfo and Wolfie:  I am lucky I guess to have random starts with possible option of a natural cycle. As I don’t normally have af show without medication I just have my post transfer bleed to go on so as soon as she arrives we can go again. Good luck for your scan hope it all goes well x


I hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

Firstly, so sorry to hear of your BFNs Luck, Molly and Inurdreams - my best wishes for you going forward.

Luck, Bossy and LittleChick thanks for your kind wishes - Bossy and LChick glad you are moving forward also.

Jojonz and Pognut, hope you are both holding up after your transfers and managing to keep busy and as stressfree as poss   - lots and lots of luck to you both.

KFO, how was your scan today?! 

I had mine this morning - my lining ranged from 12mm to 17mm.  Nurse was very happy and am now officially in for transfer next week 5th Sep ... feeling a little strange ... but ok.  I cant believe this is actually it .... in a few weeks the fate of my last two embryos will likely have been discovered.  I stop down reg on Thurs and start Crinone gel - omg I have been put on two a day this time   ... was hoping for the pessaries but Doctor wants me on the gel - twice a day, 20 minute walks!!

I hope everyone else is doing ok?

xxxxx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Thanks for all the love and good wishes for my scan!  Your positive vibes clearly worked... scan went well! (First time this cycle that there wasn't a "ooooh. We need to speak to the doctor first...") I didn't actually want to know what my lining was (gives me too much power to google and scare myself), but before I cut her off I heard the word "10"... Haha. Anyway, all good. Transfer is scheduled for the 4th of Sept (as originally predicted by the doc back in July!) They have me starting three different types of progesterone on Thursday (yike!!), but again... just trying to "trust the science" here. They are the experts! (So Firefly, I am also going to be on gel two a day... and lentogest injections 3x/week, and utrogestan tablets!   )

I can't scroll back while typing a message... but I think my transfer the day is the same as someone else... Bexh2? (Or is yours the same day as firefly?)

Firefly - glad your scan went well!! So are you planning to transfer two? (Apologies if you've explained this before and I've forgotten). 

Also feeling a little strange... we were incredibly fortunate with our fresh cycle a couple years ago. Now that a transfer day is confirmed it's hard not to have incredible hope, but I need to be careful not to let my mind get ahead of me.... The tww was the worst part for me last time (despite my intense fear of needles   ) and I can already see it's going to be the same this time...

Thinking of you all! Hope everyone's doing ok!!


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Well done KFO - so glad all went well too.
I have only two embies and the doctor has advised to transfer both - initially I didnt want to but when she explained that they were frozen together, so both would be thawed ... we really didnt want to risk a re-freeze   ... so in they both go next week.
Everything has gone so well again this time, it is hard to hold back that hope and positivity - SO I'M NOT!  Determined that this will be successful  
How many do you have going back? And WOW lots of progesterone! I hope mine is enough now!

xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh, I'm sure it is enough for you!! At my 3D SIS they mentioned offhand I had a "heart-shaped uterus"... I have NEVER heard that before (in fact, have only ever heard previously my uterus was "perfect"), and wasn't sure that u/s technician could be right... but (according to Dr. Google), if that's the case, they load you up with progesterone to make sure the uterine walls are strong enough to sustain a pregnancy. So, that may be the reason... but I am trying not to worry about it. Google is too scary sometimes! And have decided I'd rather not ask the doc to confirm. Just trusting they know what they're doing... Sigh! (This is totally against my nature... I'm actually a scientist, haha, so I tend to want to know EVERYTHING and research it all to no end, so giving it all over to someone else and trusting them is incredibly challenging!   ) "Trust the science..."   

Ahhhh interesting about the thaw! I had several blastocysts frozen together, but the plan at my clinic is to thaw one at a time. Apparently if one doesn't survive they can thaw another fairly quickly to avoid any delay. But I know clinics are all different! We have decided to transfer only 1. Our clinic recommends 1 as we apparently have high grade 5 day blastocysts and previously had a successful cycle first time... (But I completely understand your perspective! And agree that re-freezing would be incredibly stressful! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that all goes according to plan!)

I'm loving your hope and positivity!!! Will try to embrace that too!! xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies

Please could I join u all on this rollercoaster?

Here I am again!!! about to embark on another cycle 🤔 I started oestradiol valerates yesterday and scan is booked for 6th September with FET the week after, we have 5 frozen day 3's left (our choice to freeze on day 3)

I will read back on the thread to get up to speed tonight, look forward to chatting with you all xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Audi I recognise your  name from previous cycles.. here we are again! I'm exactly like you, have 5 frozen embryos, started estrogen on Monday with a scan on the 5th and transfer the following week so we're very close 
Hope we'll both get our Bfp 

Kfo glad your scan went so well and you have a date for your transfer! Could use of that positivity myself xx

Firefly wow your lining sounds amazing! Glad it went well and you also have a date for your transfer,  so exciting transferring 2 embies xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Audi,

I’ve got scan on 3rd and transfer on the 13th so will be very similar to you and bossy too. 

Xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Good luck everyone with a transfer coming up soon. Hoping to start again with my next period which will be around 22 September. 

As u do, been analysing my recent bfn. I have PCOS but don't suffer any of the symptoms fortunately (that I know of except not being able to conceive naturally over the years). It occurred to me that my other ivfs I didn't take any estrogen after ET but this time continued with it until OTD. Im sure PCOS means u have high levels of estrogen so I'm wondering if this could have been the problem. My successful IVFs (where I got bfp but one ended in mm) I just took progesterone after ET.

Does anyone have PCOS that knows if I might be right. Really don't want to ask clinic as they will probably say oh c a consultant which takes around a year to get an appointment and because of my age, time is a major  factor for me. Xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Evening ladies

Just a quick one from me as I really should go to bed!!

Welcome Audi 

Luck I can't remember if you had a medicated cycle? If so because you didn't ovulate there is no corpus luteum to produce oestrogen which is why you have to take it. If positive you carry on taking it for 12 weeks (although last Dr I saw said . Sorry not sure how pcos would affect things.

So I had my scan today. The cyst is still there but they did bloods and my hormone levels were fine apparently. I can start oestrogen tonight. Next scan is 10th Sept and fingers crossed transfer 5/6 days later!!

Xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Good luck Wolfie. I hope your scan goes well and you can transfer soon xx

Luck I also have pcos but sorry I don’t know the answer to your question. However please let me know if you do find out. All the best xx

Hi Audi I hope you are okay. I recognise you from earlier boards. Good luck for Thursday xxx

Good luck for your scan littlechicken xx

I hope everyone else is doing well xx

AFM I was back at the clinic today for scans and bloods. My veins were not playing ball though and they had to tap my hand. Which hurt so bad. Anyway my lining is thickening and I have a follicle on my right ovary do they are calling me back on Saturday for a follow up appointment to see if I can do a natural cycle again. If I can’t we will be doing a hrt cycle. 

If this cycle doesn’t work for us we are taking a few months off from Ivf. As I feel pretty down from all the disappointment and highs and lows that this process puts us all through. Then we can start again when we are ready with fresh eyes and a clear outlook xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Aaaand we're out. Clear negative on a FR and digital clear blue 10dp5dt. Quite relieved it's not another chemical, tbh. Just wanted to say, and also to wish everyone the very very best of luck - I'll have everything crossed for everyone. Lying in bed with partner planning the next cycle now... xxxxx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry this wasn't your time pognut. Wishing you all the very best for your next cycle xxx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your negative result Pognut. Mine was negative too on Monday. Having a think about next step x

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear your news pognut and gummy. I wish things could have been different for you. Genuinely hope things work out next time for you xxx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

I haven’t been getting any updates for some reason, so had to catch up! Sorry to hear about the BFNs 😞

I had my scan on Wednesday my lining was “perfect”, so booked in for transfer on 5 Sept.
I’ve started my progesterone injections, I am in agony, mainly because the clinic gave me the wrong needles, blunt ones!! Massive bruise, I must admit i’m not overly impressed with the clinic this time, it’s always seems very disorganised, I expected better when paying private. We are only transferring one, mainly because my husband is very against the increased risk of twins when we already have a toddler! 

Good luck to everyone transferring next week and 🤞 for everyone testing x


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Evening all!

Audi - welcome! Hope things go well for you this cycle!! Nice that you, Bossy and Littlechicken will all transfer around the same time. 

Wolfie - YAY!! Glad you were able to get started! And I suppose you’ll be transferring around the same time as the others too! 

Tammy - hopefully things will work this round. If not, taking time to yourselves makes sense. Did the clinic call to follow-up today?

Pognut and Gummybear - so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you both!!

Bexh2 - wonderful news about your scan! But oh no for the injections!!!! So sorry to hear that! Hopefully you can get new needles asap. 😬

How is everyone else??

Nothing much happening here. Just waiting for the transfer on Tuesday... Spoke to the embryologist on Thurs and everything is set to go.... eek! My lentogest injections have been going ok (I was prepared for the worst as I’ve heard bad things!) but the clexane injections are “hit and miss” ...sometimes it’s fine and other times I end up with a decent bruise! Exhausted too - side effect of the masses amounts of progesterone I’m sure... but as I said about side effects earlier... all for a good cause!


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi kfo yes the clinic has followed up. We are doing a hrt cycle which I stated buselin injections last night. It wasn’t bad to be fair it’s just that I am so scared of needles that every inch of my being it’s telling me not me not to do it. But like my first cycle I just have to switch everything off and do it xx

Glad your injections are going well and hope you don’t end up with too many bruises. Xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies

Thank you for such a warm welcome 😘

Bossy yes I remember ur name too, so me u and little chicken all for scans this week, exciting!!! Xx

Kfo, hi lovely not long til transfer how u feeling? Xx

Pognut and funny sorry to read your updates sending u both huge hugs xx

Bex out of curiosity what clinic are u with? Xx

Tammy congrats on starting meds hope they get easier xx

Hi to everyone else sorry can't scroll back any further in my phone xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Audi yes we all have scans this week and transfer around the same time! Hope this our lucky month xx

Kfo your transfer is so close, best of luck honey!!! I hate Clexane injections 

Bexh glad to hear your lining is perfect and you have and a date for your transfer,  how exciting xx

Pognut and gummy so sorry to read your news  wish you best if luck for the future! 

Wolfie glad to hear your bloods came back fine and you started the meds eek 

Hi to everyone else,  hope you had a nice weekend xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Pognut

Sorry to hear your news.  Know exactly what you mean re preference to chemical.  Hope your forward thinking helps you deal with bfn.  Here's to the next cycles xx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Pognut sorry to hear about your BFN - it sucks. I really hope you can get into your next cycle soon. 

WE are out too - had a BFN on a POAS on SAt morning and again this morning and confirmed by beta.... so onto the next cycle. 

Good luck to everyone else!!  hoping lots of you get your BFP


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh Jojonz, I'd kind of hoped our bad luck would divert it from you, if you see what I mean (crazy IVF logic...). I'm really sorry. On to the next cycle, definitely. I think the most useful thing anyone said to me about IVF was that you need to see it as a process, and that each cycle is just part of the larger process, it's not the process itself. Takes the pressure off individual cycles a little bit. Fingers crossed for the next time.

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone, I was really touched. Everything crossed for everybody!!

xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all, i’m just wondering what is the process following a failed FET? I assume it will be different for everyone, but i’m just wondering if you have your AF after the failed cycle, can you then start the one after that or do they like you to wait a bit longer? After we had a failed fresh cycle we had to wait 4 months, but that was just because we were NHS and had to wait ages for a follow up appointment x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,
Bex I’ve got no idea but would love to know the answer to this too.

Had my scan this morning. Lining is ‘textbook’ and ‘perfect’ by all accounts so fine to go ahead for transfer on 13th. Wish they just said lining is ok rather than bigging it up as don’t want to get hopes up like I did last time. Think I’d pay extra for a clack round the back of the head and a reminder of success rates after each appointment to keep my feet on the ground.
X


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Little chicken, I know what you mean! However, I don’t pay much attention to success rates etc because everyone has different fertility issues, which all massively impact on the chance of IVF working. I think it’s ok to feel positive x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Bexh, all clinics are different but my clinic make u wait minimum of 3 months after a fresh but no wait after a frozen, well when I say no wait I've previously started the pill the same evening of FET OTD and transferred about 6 weeks later hope this helps a little xx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh Pognut that's so sweet! I know what you mean though! And YES It is so a process. 

Bex - I have been told by my clinic I can go straight onto Day 1 as soon as I get my period - so I stopped taking meds yesterday and could potentially ahve Day one this week! So I guess it depends a bit on clinic etc....


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

KFO - lots of luck for today - let us know how you get on.
LittleChick - well done on your lining 
Pognut, Gummy and Jojonz - so sorry to hear things havent worked out, I hope you are all being looked after and trying to rest up.
Best wishes to everyone else at all our different stages!  

Bex - are you still on for tomm?! ... I've just had the call that my appt is tomorrow afternoon.  If thaw is unsuccessful we will be contacted before noon ...   ... I actually didnt realise how scary the thought of a failed thaw is ... so am trying to not think of it.  Tomorrow morning will be interesting ... gonna take my partner and wee boy out for a lovely breakfast and some soft play to stay busy.

Take care all xxxx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Firefly
Yes we are still on for tomorrow, they have told me it will be afternoon too, so I’ve planned a busy morning.
Weirdly I just thought before I read your message that this time tomorrow it could all be over if all 3 fail to thaw (1 at a time), hadn’t really thought about it till now. They are all good quality though, so trying to stay positive! 
They said I might get a call today, but will most likely be tomorrow morning. I will just be relieved when it’s onboard! xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi lovely ladies,

I just want to wish you best of luck for your transfer tomorrow and don't worry your embies are strong and will thaw perfectly!!! 

Littlechicken I'm so glad to read about your perfect lining, could use some of that positivity! 

Jojonz so sorry to hear About your bfn  

Afm scan tomorrow morning to check the lining and I'll  find out when will the transfer be


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all!

Done! I was a complete mess this morning.... SUPER stressed and snappy. Fortunately my husband didn’t take it personally! Transfer went smoothly and feeling much more relaxed now. Apparently the embryo thaw went well and it “re-expanded” as it should to retain its original quality... fingers crossed it goes the same tomorrow Bex and Firefly!!

Jojonz - so sorry to read your news too! (But Pognut that’s a great perspective to have, thank you for sharing). 

Bossy - hope your scan goes well tomorrow too!

Bex and Firefly let us know how it goes!! I’ll be thinking of you both!


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Well done kfo! Glad it went well  
Bossy thank u and good luck for ur scan
Bex ... how u holding up? Ive called the embryologists already ... both are out and are "not dead". Didnt get much hope from the embryologist but then i guess they have to be very careful and stick to the facts. 
Off to get a huge fat breakfast ... love to all xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

I’ve not heard anything yet!

Sounds like yours are doing ok 🤞


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Thinking of you both!! xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Finally heard from the clinic, it has defrosted fine, expanding nicely and looking good 🤞


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Bexh and Firefly I'm glad that your embies are ok and good to transfer, thinking of you xx

Afm had my scan, lining is 7mm, my clinic in Prague said they are ok with how it looked and my transfer is booked for the 14th in the morning


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Congrats Bossy ...
Wicked news Bex ...
Im a little disheartened ... update on my two ... one is doin fine but the other is "not dead but not doing anything" so may only have the one ... but what if the other still alive when we get there ... would it still go in with hopes it might do something? Does anyone know if sometimes blasts take a while to kick start?


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh firefly.... I have no idea, but didn’t want to “read and run”! Hopefully both will be ready to go when you get there...!

Bossy, good news about your scan!


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

All done ... two embies on board. One thawed and expanded well ... the other thawed, is alive but has yet to expand however it could still do apparently so they saw no harm in putting both back. Everything crossed. 
Bex how u doin? X


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good news Firefly! 

All went to plan, test date is 18th, so now the dreaded 2 week wait 😫


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Congrats to all the newly pupo!! Fingers crossed for some good results  

So sorry about the other BFNs.  

I have been off work for the past few days as I'm so run down. I don't know if it's the super long DR taking its toll or just bad timing. Either way I'm hoping it goes away soon. I've had enough going against me this cycle. Not really expecting a positive outcome but I'll carry on anyway. I guess you never know. Just need to see what Monday's scan shows. xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Good luck with Ur scan wolfie37.

Have just been told from clinic that if I wanted to do a natural cycle would have to go to have daily bloods from day 8. Simply not practical nor would I be able to get all that time off work.

Also been told am needing to go to sign parent/partner agreement forms again when we only signed them a month ago. Has anyone else had to sign the forms for verification each FET they have (for those of u who have had more than 1)? So stressful as not sure work going to b pleased and it's a full day of a job travelling to the clinic and back. This has to b done prior to starting a new FET cycle. Grrr!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Luck yes we've had to resign them before each cycle the last few times, what a pain re bloods I've never done a natural but my friend did and she just had to do ovulation tests and phone the clinic could u suggest this to them? Rather than u having to travel or have a medicated cycle xx

Wolfie hope things start to get easier for u and ur scan goes well xx

Bex/firefly congrats on being PUPO have u both got anything exciting planned to get u through it? Xx

Bossy great news on your scan and ur transfer date glad it went well xx

AFM scan tomorrow morning to check lining and get date for transfer 👍


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Luck

Yes we have to sign new paperwork for each cycle. It's such a faff!! My clinic combines it with the scan so hubby is coming along on Monday. If he couldn't make that they were happy for him to pop in another time. 

Daily bloods sounds a bit excessive. Don't most places just use ovulation pee sticks? I'm sure it's probably a more accurate method but not overly practical. The stick method must be generally fine as it's worked for so many people. Almost sounds like they want to put people off natural. Xc

Audi good luck with your scan tomorrow! Fingers crossed you get a date xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Good work Bex and Firefly! Bex my OTD is also the 18th. 😬

Awww Wolfie. I hope you feel better soon after a little downtime!

Luck, I find the number of forms to sign is endless! And yesterday I had to confirm the number of embryos to transfer about 5 times in the span of 10 mins. If it wasn’t such a serious thing I would have laughed!

Audi, good luck tomorrow!

My clinic just called. Progesterone levels aren’t where they want them to be... so I have to go pick up ANOTHER drug tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Congrats Bex!! ... im currently out on the crinone walk with my dogs  ... feelin ok. My OTD is 14th Sep ... but ill start testing from 6dp6dt as thats when i had my first faint positive with my son! Cant help myself.
Good luck audi and wolfie with ur scans
Xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Firefly, I was exactly the same with my daughter faint line at 6DP5DT, i’m going to try and maybe get a bit further this time before testing. 
Good luck everyone with the scans x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies 

thanks for all your responses.  That clarifies things, annoyed me as they didnt mention that on the last call yesterday.  Also I am separated (which the clinic know about) so its getting my ex to take a day off and go again (eek!)  

Wolfie - I said about the ovulation test as thats what they said on the phone before but now they have changed it to daily bloods so as to be more accurate they say.  I will defo have to go with medicated as its literally a full day going to the clinic and back and I have a 3 year old.

Good luck everyone with upcoming scans.  Sorry to hear you have been delayed kfo - all seems to be delays but hopefully the end result will be worth all the waiting.


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey team

Bex good luck with the wait till you test!

Firefly - you too! Hope you can hold out and that it's good news

Kfo sorry it's been hard work. Glad to hear there's a drug you can take to get your level where they need to be

Audi princess - hope your scan went well and you get a date ! So exciting to be able to move ahead and start planning isn't it?

Luck we are the same, have to re-sign every time. Luckily our clinic post it and we scan and email back so keeps it simple 

Wolfie it sucks when you get run down. enough stress anyway eh without being sick. If it's any consolation, on one of my cycles I had a terrible cough and cold at time of transfer and felt liek I was coughing my insides out and then on OTD had a terrible tummy bug but didn't stop me getting a BFP!

AFM - got my BFN on Monday and stopped taking all meds and I'm back onto Day 1 today! To be honest I was enjoying being off all the meds, but since my clinic are happy for me to go ahead as planned and it's a medicated cycle it's all go. so back onto the progynova.... and hopefully I'll get a transfer date soon for late September. looking forward to doing it all over again with all of you as company!


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry all - didn’t meant to suggest I was horribly disappointed with needing to take extra progesterone or anything! It’s obviously all fine. Was just surprised since I’m on so much already (and already feeling the tiredness from progesterone). But I shouldn’t have complained! 😊

Jojonz, that’s great that you can start again immediately! Look forward to hearing about this cycle. 

Good luck to those with scans today!

Bex and Firefly, how are you feeling today?

Hi to everyone else. 😊


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Morning all.
Kfo ... I'm feeling nervous. Desperately want to feel something to suggest implantation is happening. Had a few low twinges last night ... really want this to work. I've googled loads trying to find out about my blast that was alive but hadnt yet expanded. Can't really find anything about it tho.
How u feeling? Bex? Hope everyone else doing ok.

Xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Morning all! 

I’m feeling ok, definitely got cramps this morning, but I think it’s too early for implantation, so probably just wind 😂

Firefly, i wouldn’t worry too much, might just be a lazy embryo and might be doing lots now it’s where it needs to be.

KFO, I didn’t think you were complaining, I can imagine it’s not very reassuring when medication gets changed during a cycle, but we just have to go with the flow and put our trust in the doctors. 

I’m not at work now till next Friday, taken some leave and I get 2 days “special leave” for IVF, so taking it easy and enjoying some extra time with hubby (although he’s annoying my already) and our little girl x


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Bex, totally. Reassuring in the sense that they are “on it” and can bump the progesterone at this stage to help. Just hope this does it as literally don’t have any more places to stuff progesterone. 😂 Great that you have a few days to relax!! My work also offers the IVF leave but I was too shy to ask... if I have to do more rounds, I will!

Firefly, I am right there with you. Last time I eperienced distinct implantation cramps. Little twinges here and there this time but nothing the same. So now hoping it was just wind last time and not actually implantation cramps! Had an anterior placenta last time, so also trying to convince myself I may not get distinct cramping if it implants in a different spot. Ohhhhhh it’s all a mind game at this stage...

Nice to have two people at the same spot to commiserate! And we’ll have a few more joining us soon! 😃


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

I had very strong cramps with my son on day 3 after transfer ... so strong it make me bend forward. I also had an anterior placenta so have been thinking about implantation in a different spot also!!! Technically as this is a 6 day blast and my son was a 5 ... it could therefore be day 2 ... ?! MUST STOP OVER ANALYSING!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey lovelies,

Congrats on being Pupo! Hope the 2ww will fly by for all of you! Bring on the bfp train for all of us xx 

Audi hope your scan went well xx

Jojonz wooow that's just amazing that you can try again so soon, wish my clinic was the same! We will all be there for you xx

Kfo sorry about the extra stress with the meds but it's good that they keep a close eye on you xx

Hi to everyone else xx
Afm we bought the plain tickets for Prague and it's finally getting real ! One more week until transfer starting tomorrow


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi all. Would love to join this thread. I’m hoping to have transfer on 20 September if all goes well. I have one blast frozen which was graded 3bc. I know it’s not the best grading but just hoping for the best. It’ll be the first time I’ve had a blast transfer. Previous successful pregnancies have been a 4 day morula FET and a 2 day embie. I’m excited but nervous. I’m so thankful for my 2 precious miracles but doesn’t stop me being nervous for this cycle 😬. 

I am gona read thru last few pages to get to know u all. Best wishes to everyone xxx.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thank u all

Scan went well lining is 9 so they were happy with that awaiting phone call tomorrow to let us know when transfer will be xx

Maxi welcome lovely not long now  xx

Bossy exciting youve booked ur tickets how long u going for? Xx

Jojonz sorry to read about ur recent bfn but good u have ur next cycle to focus on xx

To those PUPO wishing u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Audiprincess I read ur diary so feel I know u already. I’m keeping everything crossed for u. Do let us know when u get that transfer date. How many Frosties do u have? 
Xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Maxi ah u probably think I'm crazy then 😂 Will do lovely, we have 5 x day 3 embryos in the freezer xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Firefly, your post made me chuckle. I’m also totally in the over-analysing zone! Hope you have things to distract you today!

Bex, I hope you’re enjoying some family time!!

Bossy, exciting that your tickets are booked! Not long at all to wait!!

Audi, great that you’ll get a transfer date today.  

Maxi, welcome! 

Hi everyone else!

Thanks for the ongoing support about needing to take additional progesterone. (I’m feeling badly about soliciting an influx of support - I really wasn’t as fussed about it as it came across! Started cyclogest twice daily yesterday and they will repeat bloods on Monday. The nurse said my clinic is very strict on progesterone and want the level over 100! I was only around 50 when they did bloods on Tuesday but apparently even if i’m not where I need to be on Monday they still have a few more drugs to throw at me. Ha!)
Gorgeous and sunny day here this morning... hope it’s nice where you all are too! xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome kfo. Seems like quite a few of u ladies are in the two week wait eeek. The time goes so slowly. Bex and firefly do u still think you’ll test early? I’ve always been an early tester as I’m in the camp of i would like to know as much as poss as to what’s going on inside even if it was a chemical. Previous cycles I’ve tested positive at 6dp4dt and 8dp2dt so both work out as 10dp egg collection (iygwim I know I sound crazy).  Hoping to see lots of bfps soon


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome Maxi ...
Lots of luck to my fellow PUPO ladies ...
Eeek Bossy ... flights booked ... amazing!
Well done on ur lining audi 

Im struggling a bit ... i keep overanalysing what my embryologist said about my two. He spoke really fast ... i didnt get any words such as "good", "perfect" etc ... he said something about as u cant see into them they are not graded as same as fresh which i dont understand. They were 4AA when frozen and the good one was now a grade 2 ?? I cant find any answers about my alive but unexpanded blast ... have they just put them in so as not to have to refund my 50% ... stupid thoughts ... but when my son was put in i was told he was a good strong 4BB   
Ive been so positive ... but i just needed to hear more positivity on my transfer.
Sorry for going on.
Oh and ive decided to test everyday from transfer ... i feel that if i just make it routine i wont get so worked up on OTD or just before! I bought the cheap strips on ebay which were great first time round
Xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Firefly, my clinic didn’t even mention grading until I asked. I’ve never heard that fresh and frozen are graded differently, but then I don’t really ask too many questions. I can’t even remember what mine were, I think a 4AA, 4AB and 3AB, but then they said they might not necessarily pick the best graded one to transfer? A guy at work had a really poor embryo and they basically said they might as well put it in and they now have a baby boy, so grading isn’t everything. Maybe they have a look before defrosting to see if they’ve changed?
I’m lucky that I have the “what will be, will be” attitude this time, I suppose because we have our little girl and we have both said if we don’t get a sibling out of our 3 frosties we will call it a day. 
Just try and relax best you can because worrying and thinking about it will not make one bit of difference (easier said than done I know!) x


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Maxi

I will test early, probably next Thursday morning as i’m back to work Friday. If I get any symptoms, then I might test a little bit earlier. Having some cramps, but then I think am I just noticing every little feeling that usually I wouldn’t notice?! x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Firefly I know it is easier said than done but try not to stress about grading. Mine is a 3bc which is not the best and I am worried about it but when I asked the nurse she said that grading is not an exact science and many times a great looking blast does not make it and the ones that don’t look so great do. She said they are unable to identify things like chromosomal abnormalities just by looking at them. She also said that making it to a blast is a great stage to be at as it’s doing all the right things. Your little embies are in the best possible place right now. 

Bex I’m planning to stock up on those internet cheapies if I get to transfer stage. Good luck with testing it’s so nerve wracking xx.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Morning ladies

So I'm booked in for transfer on Wednesday eeeeek!!! 

I had Already booked thurs and fri off in anticipation so nice short week in work for me next week 😊


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good news Audi! 

I feel awful today, sickly headache, cramps generally yucky! I think it’s too early for symptoms though? I hope i’m not coming down with anything, I never get poorly 😫

Firefly, have you been testing?


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Yep - testing everyday although obviously nothing yet!!! Just making it routine ...

I've had a few stabby twinges low down, aching in the ovary/hip area particularly the right side, lower back pain and a headache ... generally mild period type feelings I guess.  I found an old thread on this site about a lady who had an unexpanded blast which resulted in a pregnancy! ... plus a lady at work had two poor quality FETs ... first resulted in her daughter just over a year ago and she is currently 6 mths pregnant with a boy - so back to feeling a bit more positive 

Great news for your transfer Audi!  Lots of luck!

Good luck Bex - KFO you doing ok?

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi guys,

So I am getting fet on Thursday 13th, I don’t know what to expect as this is the first time we have done this. I have 9 frozen embryos and they will just be implanting one.

Good wishes to everyone xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Great news on your transfer date Audi so exciting not long to go at all. 

Bex hope u feel better soon, although I have read that feeling poorly can indicate that implantation is occurring 😬. How many days past transfer are you? 

Firefly your post had given me some positivity re not so great looking embies. Hope yours are snuggling in nicely. 
Hi Lori that’s s great number of embies. Best of luck for Thursday. 
Xxx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Maxi, indeed. The time is passing very slowly... it’s a bit torturous, really. 

Firefly, I have definitely read similar things about embryos! I really think that although in some cases what they do on the “outside” clearly suggests what will happen, the trajectory can definitely change! Hopefully they are behaving as they should now that they are safely inside. Glad you’re feeling more positive!

Bex, love that attitude. I have been trying to have the same - worked well up to a point, but I find I’m falling apart a bit during the tww. (I think sleep deprivation may be a contributor - more on that in a minute!) So sorry you’re not feeling well today... but fingers crossed it’s for a good reason instead!

Audi, great that you have your transfer (and the remainder of the week booked off!) 

Lori, exciting news about a transfer and great result with the number of embryos. That will give the embryologist lots of choice! I also had a good response to my stim cycle and did a single embryo transfer that was successful the first time (almost 3 years ago now) so it can definitely happen!

Wolfie, how are you feeling?

Hi to those I missed!

I’m feeling tired and grumpy. Ha. Best way to describe it! My two-year old has decided to stop sleeping this week and we have had horrible, horrible nights. And I’m also feeling generally crummy today. So I’ve been in a panic the embryo will decide this is not a good environment and won’t stick. (My husband was very reassuring though, so feeling a bit better after a chat with him... and more importantly, he took my daughter out for the entire morning so I could sleep!) I had a couple hours of decent cramping on Thursday but who knows.... Ahhhhhh the joys of the tww! I’m not an early tester so it’s still a long way to go...


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome Lori ... thanks for your words Maxi ... 

Hope everyone feeling ok today - day d4p6dt - still obvs a negative on my pee strips but getting more and more hopeful  
Nothing major with symptoms - yesterday afternoon I came across a bit nauseous whilst driving and had slightly stronger cramping.  I actually went home to my other half and said "I just felt pregnant!" ... my headache lasted all day yesterday.  This morning a little achy and a few pokey twinges.

My little boy kept me entertained yesterday evening by proper raving to "stick stick sticky stick" from Hey Duggee   ... and then randomly shouted out "duck" at 4am this morning before promptly going back to sleep!!  LOON!!

Lots of luck to everyone and positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

I had to stop myself testing this morning! I thought exactly the same yesterday, I felt pregnant, but then I always think is it my mind playing tricks?! I hate the 2WW 😫


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Are you having a nice Sunday ? 

Max I didn't have the chance to say hi yet. Welcome and best of luck with your cycle xx

Audi that's wonderful news!!! Not long now, how exciting xx

Pupo girls, hang in there,  not long until you can test! Thinking of you xx

Lori welcome to the thread and best of luck to you xx

Afm started progesterone today, not looking forward to all the side effects.. one step closer to transfer! 

Love to all xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Audi, Bossy and Lori - transfers this week! How are you feeling? (Are there any other transfers this week I missed??)

My fellow 2ww ladies... how are you feeling??

Nothing exciting happening here... just waiting for time to tick away I guess!


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

...just got a call from the clinic. They retested my progesterone levels this morning (after adding in cyclogest on Thurs), now in range. Yay!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi

How are all the pupo ladies holding up? Here's hoping the embies are all snuggling in!

Kfo I'm really impressed your clinic checks progesterone levels throughout. And great news your levels are now good!! Mine doesn't check but I'm on lubion injections as well as cyclogest as a couple of cycles ago AF had been and gone before test day! It would be nice to know what my levels where though and if it was a one off or if I do actually need them.

Audi, Lori, Bossy good luck with the upcoming thaw and transfers!! 

Maxi looks like I'm joining you with transfer next week!!

My scan this morning showed my lining was good to go so transfer is booked for Tues 18th (finally!!) The cyst wasn't mentioned and I couldn't see it when they had a quick look at my ovaries so hopefully that's a non issue now.

So I have a question, what do your clinics say about swimming after transfer? My last one I was told not to for 3 days but someone else at the same clinic was recently told not at all for the 2ww. I take my daughter swimming every week so I'm not swimming, just walking or standing in water for 30 mins. Would you even count that as swimming? I don't want her to miss out on her lessons... Typical as initially transfer should have happened in the summer holidays!


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Wolfie 

I’ve never had any of my hormone levels checked during any of the IVF apart from the initial fertility tests.

I’m skipping my daughters swimming this week, it’s not worth the risk. I don’t even have hot baths during pregnancy i’m so cautious 😂


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Wolfie great news about your transfer date!!

Yep - just progesterone though. They test it on ET day and if it’s where they want it to be that’s it (no retesting). This time since it was low they adjusted meds and checked again. Will now leave me “as is” until test day. 

As for swimming... my clinic said no swimming during the 2ww. A nurse said they were worried about risk of infection?? My daughter has swimming tomorrow morning but fortunately my husband can work from home and take 30 mins out to go swimming with her!


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Very down this morning - 6 days post transfer and still a negative this morning on an early test - thinking this hasnt worked


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Tested positive with my son at 6 days and from Googling (stupid i know but cant help it) ... most people get a positive on early from 5 or 6 days


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Firefly, don’t feel too down. I got a very faint positive with my daughter at the end of day 6, but could’ve easily argued there wasn’t a line there. 
I’ve ordered some tests with the shopping today, so was going to test later today, but might wait till the morning x


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

I really think it’s too early... I wouldn’t worry yet!! Hugs to you!! xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Firefly really hope it's just too early for you,  and you'll get a positive! Praying for you xx

Kfo glad your progesterone levels are finally how they should be!! 

Wolfie glad your scan went well and you a transfer date!! I also heard it's not allowed to swim during the 2ww 

Afm getting more and more nervous, only 3 sleeps until transfer 🙈


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Well I’ve done a test and looking at it, it looks negative, but at a certain angle or with a light behind there is the faintest of lines and I mean faint! Not sure if it’s just where the line should be or it’s a line! Will test first thing in the morning and hopefully it will be there but a bit clearer. I’m not declaring it a BFP cos i’m really not sure x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

How many days pt are you Bex? Fingers crossed it's getting darker xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

I’m 6DP5DT, it has got darker so is now visible all the time, but very faint x


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow Bex!! 😍 x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds really promising bex. The line would be super feint at this stage so pray it keeps getting darker. I’ve always had a stack of internet cheapies and tested every morning to try to compare the lines. 

Firefly I know how hard it is not to compare your current hpts to your last pregnancy but they do say every pregnancy is different. On my first pregnancy my hcg level was a whopping 970 but only 260 on the second pregnancy at the same stage. Caused me no end of worry despite nurse telling me every pregnancy is different. Hope it’s just too early xxx.  

Wolfie I’ve been told no to swimming due to risk of infection. Good luck for your transfer, mine will hopefully be two days after yours. 

Kfo hope ur bearing up ok in the tww. 

Bossy good luck for your transfer. How many Frosties do u have? 

Xxx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Maxi - trying to stay busy! My daughter came down with a vomiting bug tonight so now just hoping I don’t get it... How are you?

Audi, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Morning ladies

I am happy to report it’s a definite BFP!
Trying not to get too excited as there is such a long way to go, but it’s the first step.

Audi, good luck for today, hope the thaw and the transfer go smoothly 🤞

Hoping we have some more BFPs soon 🤞


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Woop woop Bex that's awesome - CONGRATS!!! and enjoy the ride

Kfo hoping you don't get sick - not what you need at a time like now, but then if you do... roll with it!

Bossy - amazing how the build up just gets harder isn't it?? Hope you have a good few days between now and transfer

Firefly it's so tough isn't it. I really hope you get a positive in the next day or two but this waiting game is miserable, specially when you don't feel it's worked. 

Wolfie my clinic also ssays no swimming due to risk of infection!

Lori not long till your transfer now - hope you're doing well

AFM - got an email from the clinic today with transfer date of Sept 26. They did say the weren't going to bother with a scan this time around as I"ve always responded well, but I have asked for one anyway because I just dont see the point in going ahead unless we know everything is looking good! So I'm on the 2ww BEFORE transfer ha ha. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK... and sending lots of love to all of you testing and transferring in the coming days


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Bex I was waiting for your update!!!!! So so happy for you and for getting your BFP so early on xx wish you a healthy pregnancy xx

Audi thinking of you, good luck for your transfer!! Xx

Jojo yeah it really is getting harder every day! Happy to hear you now have a date for your transfer!! Roll on for the 26th xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Congratulations Bex! Wonderful news!!

Firefly, I hope you’re ok today. 

Jojonz, great news about a transfer! Exciting there will be so many transfers in the next couple of weeks!

Well, I am now officially nervous. I had no idea a test this early would show. Feeling zero symptoms in the past two days but trying not to panic as I know it’s early for symptoms anyway (and even if I had them, they may be progesterone side effects....)


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

KFO, was yours a 5 day embryo? If it was and you are on day 8, if you are BFP i think it would most likely show now, but that’s just from experience of these sites and when people get BFPs. Don’t worry about no symptoms because of you are pregnant they come and go, I seem to have had a lot more this time than I did with my daughter 

I always test early as I find it helps to manage my expectations because even if it’s negative you lose a little bit of hope each day, which I find easier than a potentially massive disappointment on test day. There is no right or wrong though, you do what feels best for you x


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Bex. Yep - was a 5 day. I always said I didn’t want to test early as I wouldn’t want to know if it ended up a chemical or something... but definitely finding I’m struggling with that now that I know you have a definitive result (and hopefully all will go well - no reason to think not!) We’ll see how long I last... Definitely had symptoms last time but can’t remember what days I had them so who knows. Ahhhh the joys of the 2ww! Congrats again and thanks for your reply!!


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Brilliant news bex you must be thrilled 😁. 

Audi best of luck for today let us know how you get on. 

Firefly keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Afm I’ll be having a lining scan this Friday with potential transfer next week. I’m quite worried about the thaw but I’m just putting it to the back of my mind. Don’t think I’ll be able to be so good at that next week 😬


----------



## firefly37 (Jun 7, 2016)

Bex im so happy for you ... !! 
Kfo good.luck for ur test ...
Pretty sure im out ... another negative today. We are heartbroken and both of us been crying all morning.
Ive already made contact with Reprofit in Czech as no way we can afford a fresh cycle here. Ive heard back ... its gonna take some planning as u have to have ur scans etc here ... so i will have to research where.
At some point ill have to move on to the appropriate section on this forum for some advice.
Wishing everyone else the absolute best of luck ... havin been so lucky with our first fresh i didnt realise how hard this bit was.

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Firefly, i’m so sorry it’s not looking good. I know it feels awful, our fresh cycle was BFN and it’s so disappointing and upsetting. I still think you have a couple of days though, so keep testing🤞

I’ve only had a fresh cycle on the NHS and i’ve never looked abroad, but I know there seems to be quite a bit of difference in costs between UK clinics, so have a look around xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Firefly I'm so sorry that you didn't get those 2 lines today .. wish you all the best for the future! That's why I'm doing ivf at Gennet because their prices are so much lower than UK.. big hug xx

Maxi best of luck for your scan! I have 5 frosties xx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh firefly I’m so sorry. Sounds like an awful morning. Hopefully, if it is a true negative, you can get help from others on the best clinics to go to for the next round. Thinking of you!!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies quick update just got home and we have our two embies back where they belong 😍


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm 2dp5dt and trying not to analysis anything but spent last half on with Mr Google.

Be nice to share journey and not go mad for next week and abit.


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Excellent news Audi 😃


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Audi wonderful news xx

Zph welcome to our lovely group! You've been through so much,  I really hope this is finally your lucky one! Big hug xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Congratulations Bexh that is excellent news!!

Firefly so sorry it's still a negative. I really hope it is a late implanter and will change to positive.

Audi, congrats on being pupo. Fingers crossed for the 2ww!

Zph you really have been through it. I can't even begin to imagine. You are definitely due some good luck! 

Maxi good luck for your scan on Friday!

Jojonz, so good you get to go again so soon. I would have asked for a scan too. It's too big a process to not be 100% sure.

Kfo, bossy, hope you are both doing ok.

Hi to anyone else I've missed.

I have finally finished my last nasal spray!! Such a relief. Pessaries start tomorrow. Thanks all for the swimming advice. I think I just feel guilty because DD loves her lessons and if it doesn't work I've denied her for nothing. On the plus side, on the drive home from work I was following a car with a number plate ending BFP. Do you think that's a sign


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,

The night before the transfer and I don’t know how I’m feeling, concerned that the embryo doesn’t make it threw thawing although we have plenty to try, worried that I haven’t done the correct prep...the list goes on...little bit of a daft question...do i use a pessarie before I get the embryo transfer tomorrow morning? I presume I want to make sure I do everything correctly 

Thank you

Lori


----------



## s1974 (Jun 25, 2011)

I was told to use pessary as normal before ET which was scheduled for 10am.

Good luck!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Lori

Good luck! Waiting for the call about the thaw is nerve-wracking. Yes use the pessary as normal tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Lori good luck for transfer today. I was told not to use pessary in the morning so just double check with your clinic. Also you need to have a full bladder for ET. I always have sipped on a bottle of water starting from an hour before scheduled transfer.


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Wolfie & Bossy.

Good luck to ladies who have transfer today


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Wolfie I would definitely take that as a good sign ) 

Lori best of luck for your transfer!!!

Afm I'm flying out today, oh my Goooood


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Good luck bossy!!

Maxi I have to have an empty bladder for transfer. Isn't it strange how different clinics do things opposite of each other!


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Morning!

Congrats Audi! Hope things went smoothly and you can relax today. 

Wolfie - yay! So pleased to hear things are moving along. 

Zph - welcome! How are you feeling?

Lori, good luck today! I also had to have a full bladder. Completely messed that up for my first transfer but they were happy to wait. Nailed it this time.  As for pessaries - I wouldn’t stress either way! If you weren’t supposed to use it but did, it’s fine. Just means a bit more “cleaning” before transfer. For my first, I had to use them rectally before ET and vaginally after. This time I’m on  crinone and was asked to skip the morning of ET. Good luck!! Ask for a pic of your embie. It’s my fav part of transfer day!!

Bossy, how EXCITING! Have a safe flight! 

Maxi, how are you?

Firefly, hope you’re doing ok (If you’re still around to read this...) been thinking of you!

Bex, I hope the news is starting to sink in and now you can turn your attention to an incoming birthday, as intended! Any big plans? (And do you have to wait to OTD to tell your clinic?)

Sorry to anyone I missed - tricky replying on a phone as I can’t see all messages. 

Five days until OTD (Although last time I finally cracked and tested the night before. Will likely do that again since I have a workshop on the 18th!!) Will make sure I escape from work today to enjoy the lovely sunshine. Hope it’s sunny where you all are too! xx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Sitting in the hospital now, first embryo didn’t survive the thaw but the second one is good. Good luck to everyone going through transfers and tests x


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

The transfer has been done, I had a grade 4AA, which I am over the moon with. The transfer went well and the embryologist said he could see it expanding on the scan which is a really good sign, so now the 2 ww!!! This is going to drive me nuts!!


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow Lori brilliant news and how exciting to be told that by the embryologist. Wish u all the best for 2ww. 

Kfo bet your counting down the hours till OTD. 

Hi to everyone else xx.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Just landed in Prague,  transfer is tomorrow morning at 10.

Lori excellent news about your strong embie xx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bossy good luck tomorrow, I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Bossy glad ur there safe, best of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Bossy Good luck for today x love Prague

Lori Congrats on PUPO x 

Kfo,  not long for you now, have you had any symptoms? Although know meds can play with these 

Wolfie- hope the pesseries are not too bad, forgot how much I don't like them but needs must n all 

Audi congrats with your cargo on board, how you feeling. 

Hello to everyone else 

AFM - 4dp5dt feel fine, nothing major to report have bloods booked for next Thurs at Dr although results won't be back till OTD 21/9. My last cycle on OTD POAS was bfn,  I stopped all meds but next day picked up test and see very faint line retested and bfp. Although ended in MMC could have thrown it all away when POAS, hence will always do blood now to confirm.  Nothing major to report for twinges but that's it.  Another chill day watching Netflix for me back work next week.

Zx


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Lori, congratulations! Great news!!

Bossy, good luck today!

Zph, glad you’re feeling ok and a Netflix day sounds perfect! Hard to say whether I’m having symptoms.... between the progesterone and the stomach flu flying through my family I can’t tell what these “symptoms” could be attributed to!! All will reveal itself soon enough I suppose... not feeling overly optimistic but trying to stay positive. 

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

There is so much going on!

Lori and Audi so glad transfers went ok, I think mine was a 4AA too!

Bossy, good luck today!

Hope everyone else is ok, i’m hanging around to find out how everyone gets on!!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Transfer done! Embriologist told us it's a 4aa embie and it started hatching while we were waiting so I'm really hoping this will finally be our shot to be parents ! I'm eating my McDonald's fries as we speak))

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi bossy great ness in transfer congrats on being pupo 😃. 

I had my lining check today. It was 9.9mm so was pleased with that. Have been googling already and have read that lining increases about 1mm each day so hopefully will get to about 14mm by transfer next Thursday so pretty much the same as my last transfer if I remember correctly. Getting ever more nervous about the thaw of my one and only embie 😬.


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Bossy, yay!! And I chuckled at the McD’s. Nice choice! Hope you’re staying the weekend and can relax. 

Maxi, great news! And hopefully all will go well with the thaw. 

...well ladies. I cracked. 10dp5dt. I had a terrible day, and my husband said if he was in charge he would have tested days ago... so I went out tonight and bought a test. Had to go to three stores before they had one, and it was a blue dye test (which I’m not a huge fan of!) ...but it looks like a definitive result. Positive. Over the moon at the moment and of course nervous it won’t stick or be in the right spot... but this is the first step! (And will retest tomorrow with a test I have more confidence in!)

Fingers crossed for more good news around here! (Oh, and mine was a 3AB+)


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good news KFO! It’s such a relief when you see that line! So pleased for you!!

I’m a bit concerned as i’ve done a test everyday and they don’t seem to be getting stronger like they did with my daughter, so i’m a bit concerned it could be a chemical pregnancy? Anyway, what will be will be, so i’m not going to work myself up over it, i’ve felt really sick today, so that’s reassuring!


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fantastic kfo so pleased for you. I would have cracked way before that 😆. 

Bex how many days past transfer are you. The tests can appear much of a sameness to a cetrtain point and then start getting darker (for me it’s been 14dp egg collection when I can see a definite difference).


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks both!

Bex, I wouldn’t worry too much (not that it sounds like you are)... I think as long as they are showing positive, the colour doesn’t matter as much as it can fluctuate based on how hydrated you are, etc. Will your clinic do a blood test?


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Maxi, i’m 9DP5DT so I would be expecting it to be darker now, so that will be roughly 14 days from egg collection, give or take a few hours. I have felt really sick today, so hoping I’ve had a bit of a surge and there will be a difference tomorrow. There is still a line there, so something is going on. I also got a pregnant 1-2 weeks on the clearblue digital test on Wednesday 😕

KFO, I have to phone Tuesday with the result, so will see what they say then x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bex That all sounds really positive and as you say the hcg does come in surges. I’m pretty sure it will be noticeably darker than tomorrow. Also clear blue digi is showing up correctly too so that again is reassuring.


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Quiet around here this weekend... hope everyone is ok!

Audi, Lori, zph, Bossy (anyone else I missed??) - how are you all feeling?

Bex, I hope things are going ok!

For those transferring or have scans this week - good luck!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Congratulations kfo! Brilliant news  

Bexh I hope that line has got darker!

So glad all the recent transfers have gone well. How is everyone feeling? 

(Sorry, bit behind as I've been away for work)

I'm all set for transfer tomorrow. I'll be getting a call late tomorrow morning to find out if my one and only embryo has survived and then hopefully arranging to go in. Bit nervous as when the original 2 were frozen, one was borderline. I'm not sure if that was in quality or just the clinic's freezing criteria as later I was told we had 2 good ones frozen. I've also no idea which one is left. I guess I'll find out soon!!


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow Wolfie. I’m totally with u about the nervous wait on the thaw. So does that mean ur not sure if they froze both 😬. Oh gosh so nerve wracking. I’ll be thinking about u tomorrow xxx. 
Bossy and zph how r u holding up?


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi all

So since transfer day I have been feeling sick, some cramping(which is totally new to me as I never get those kind of cramps) and also some lower back pain. Don’t want to look too much into it though. I have to test on day 14 which is the 27th!!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Ladies

Glad everything is going well for everyone

I think i’ve had a chemical, I got a positive on Sunday, but then a negative this morning. Official test day is tomorrow, so will see what they say at the clinic. 

I actually feel ok about it, just annoyed we now have to find another £1700 😫


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks Maxi. They definitely froze 2 but I've used one already and got a BFN. Just not sure whether it's the borderline one that's left. I'll feel a lot happier (hopefully!) after tomorrow's call.

Bexh I really hope it was just a duff test this morning   

Lori it's so hard to not read into things! I hope on your behalf though that they are good signs. I think I'll have to test 15 days afterwards which just feels like forever. It used to be 10 days.


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear that bex. I do hope it was inaccurate. Maybe test again tomorrow morning. I know u tested pretty early, did u get pretty dark lines?


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Wolfie, good luck for tomorrow!

Lori, sounds promising, but the tww is so hard... hope you have some things lined up to distract yourself!

Bex, I’m so sorry that it might have been a chemical. I hope things go ok tomorrow.

Thinking of you all!


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Maxi, they were consistently faint lines that didn’t get any stronger, which is why I knew it wasn’t looking good x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Woolfie best of luck for your transfer today!! Thinking of you xx 

Bex I'm so sorry to hear it turned out to be a chemical but love your attitude! Take care xx

Lori all those symptoms sound so promising!!! Fingers crossed xx

Max not long now until your transfer,  so exciting!!! 

Kfo awww I'm so happy to hear about your BFP! How lovely,  congratulations xx

Afm I'm 4dp5dt and I have absolutely NO symptoms , not even a single twinge! This is the first time after 4 transfers when I'm not having cramps. Had them with each Bfp and now I'm convinced this hasn't worked (( it didn't implant and that's why I'm feeling so weird, like I didn't even had a transfer...


----------



## Kfo (Oct 9, 2015)

Wolfie, I hope things went well today. Was thinking of you!

Bossy, I hope the lack of symptoms doesn’t mean anything. I was pretty sure at least half of my “symptoms” were in my head!

Hope everyone else is ok. 

I got my beta result today and all fine so far. ...but they tested my progesterone AGAIN! And it’s miraculously low again. Ha!!  Apparently my body dislikes the supplements but will add more as per doc’s instructions!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you for the good wishes! All went well. The embryo survived the thaw and by the time we had transfer it had fully expanded to what it was before it was frozen. It was graded 4bbc. Not entirely sure where the extra letter comes from but our daughter was a 4bb so we are happy enough with that. Then we had a nice lunch out as DD was in nursery so we actually had time to ourselves for a change!!

Bossy I have zero experience of more than one pregnancy but have heard symptoms can change between them. I hope that is the case!

Kfo excellent news on the betas! But your body is not liking the progesterone is it. Have they given you more of the same or a different form to see if you like it a bit better?

Maxi, not long to go for you. Fingers crossed for a successful thaw.

Bexh did you test again? Hope you had a better result but sending hugs if not xx

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Bexh2 (Jul 12, 2015)

KFO, glad to hear it’s all looking good!

Wolfie, good news on the transfer.

I rang the clinic and they suggested I carry on with medication and retest in 3 days as AF hasn’t arrived, but they said it was up to me, so i’ve stopped my medication and i’m sure AF will arrive in the next couple of days. We had a chat and we’ve decided to crack on and do another FET as soon as possible and we have got a review appt with the consultant next week. So i’m hoping we can start again when my next AF arrives in 4-5 weeks. I still feel very positive and have had a lovely day for my daughters second birthday.

I’m going to leave the group now, but wanted to wish you all the best for the future and hope there will be lots of May/June 2019 babies! x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks so much for the good wishes bex your pma is great xxx.  Wish you all the best for your next FET. 

Wolfie excellent news on your transfer. So reassuring when it continues to do as it’s supposed to after the thaw. Sounds like a really good quality one too. 

Congrats kfo on your beta. It must feel ever more real with every hurdle passed. I hope your progesterone levels are sorted. 

Bossy I do hope u get some signs but remember lack of symptoms at this extremely early stage does not mean anything. A lot of ‘symptoms’ are often due to the meds. Did you notice anything before transfer? 

Audi and zph hope your both doing ok. 

Afm I have two sleeps till transfer (hopefully). I Do keep thinking about my 3bc blast and praying it will be a thaw ok and improve as I’m aware it not a great quality one.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Max the only thing I noticed before transfer was my massive and painful boobs, which I still have now... other than that not much really .. I'm still pretty much the same, not holding much hope.. not long for your transfer now, fingers crossed for your embie! Best of luck for your transfer!! Xx

Bexh once again I'm so sorry for your chemical but I really admire your attitude! Wish you all the best for the future! 

Wolfie glad your transfer went well and you had a nice day!! Wish you strength for the 2ww! Xx

Kfo wonderful news about your beta!! Good thing your doctor keeps an eye on your progesterone level! 

Afm nothing much honestly .. still no cramping,  no other symptoms just feel a bit of pressure in my lower abdomen but then I'm thinking that it's all in my head and I'm imagining things that aren't true .. I'm going crazy, that's for sure! 2 more sleeps until I'll test 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Morning  ladies,

So I was very naughty this morning and did a frer test at 6dp5dt and there was a second line 🙈🙈🙈🙈 of course it's faint because it's so soon but I guess I can be cautiously optimistic! I'll give it a few days and do another test on Sunday and hopefully there will be a darker line but honestly I'm not looking to much into it because last time my beta was 900 and that second line was still faint so not always very accurate. Otd isn't until next Friday on the 28th

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bossy, cautious congratulations!! I really hope that second line gets darker. 

Maxi good luck for today!!

Bexh you have such a good attitude. Very best of luck for the next round.

Xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow bossy excellent news. Pray the lines get darker 😌. 

Thank you Wolfie. 

Nervous.


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Transfer done. All went well. They took it out in the morning and embryologist said it was still graded as a 3bc. So she was quite positive. OTD 2nd October. No doubt I’ll be testing before then though.


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi ladies,
I hope I can join you because this Saturday morning I am scheduled for my transfer of 2  little buddies I have frozen since 2012. These are the last 2, first FET with the same number of emb. failed in June. Last chance to use my own eggs so I will just 'stay calm and enjoy' next 2 weeks.
.. but I am very stressed and nervous
I am curious, do you all have grades of the embryos? Mine weren't categorized, at least when defrosting them they couldn't tell me their grade, hmmm... Anything is possible in my country 
Good luck to you all!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Ah, good luck Dee Dee and welcome

Hope you can keep yourself calm and try to relax - easier said that done.  In a similarish place to you; having to wait though until my clinic let me do the FET as they are telling me there is a waiting list!!  Had 1 failed FET in August from embryo frozen in April 2014.  Hoping to have one more and fingers crossed.  Although I have 3 embryos left right now, with all the delays at my clinic and my age (44), it's going to be the last go too.

My clinic don't grade,  they say how many cells and if good quality though.  Which country are you from?

Be nice to chat as we go on our journeys.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

What do people think to time off work after the transfer?  I didn't take any last transfer and got BFN, not got any AL hardly mind x


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

Good luck to you too and I wish you will be scheduled soon, I cannot believe that your clinic has such a long waiting list for transfers... 

I am (almost) 39 years old, in my case I've frozen 4 embryos at day 3 about 6 years ago because I discovered I had cancer and one doctor (of course not my hematologist...haha) recommended to do this before the treatement, since I got married the same week the results came and some day we were wishing to be parents.

Of course, after the remission of the cancer I also discovered I have fertility issues and I am not yet recovered, maybe I will never be. So this is why I said it is my last chance with my own eggs, the doctors won't let me to follow the IFV procedure. 

I am from Romania and my clinic is also here; there is clearly a much primitve approach in the procedures like this embryo grades missing system, also they don't use the stick gel for better success rates and this intrigues me. Also, I am paying for the procedures, it's nice to see there are countries where there are free IFV even after multiple BFPs...

Interesting fact is that our wedding anniversary is tomorrow, when this last transfer will be made. The Universe plots something...

We will keep in touch!


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

I will not stay in bed or in house after the transfer, for me laying much time in bed equals illness. I need to move, to keep my thoughts busy, probably tomorrow after FET will go with my DH at some friends party and will dance for sure, for Sunday I imagine a day in the garden looking for the sun and next week will be at work. I am not sure of statistics results on this options: staying at home or keep doing the usual stuff in the 2WW so probably we should do what we feel it's better for us.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Maxi congratulations on being Pupo,  hope the 2ww will treat you well! 

Dee Dee welcome to this lovely group , I'm also from Romania,  what a coincidence but I live in UK.  Just want to wish you best of luck for your transfer tomorrow!! Xx

Afm I'm so upset today.. Last night I started spotting brown/ pinkish colour (sorry tmi) and I started having period like pains.. I'm so scared something bad is about to happen.. did another test today and it was a lot darker but I'm still scared.. I'm terrified of going to the loo!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi DeeDee. Welcome and good luck with your transfer tomorrow!

Maxi glad everything went well. Your OTD is actually before mine. My clinic have extended theirs which is a little frustrating. I won't be waiting until then though!!

Luck I don't think it really matters about what you do afterwards. It's whatever makes you feel comfortable. In fact  for me the one that worked, I did a couple of extra 12 hour shifts so was really busy after transfer.

Bossy bleeding is so horrible after a BFP. It isn't necessarily bad news but always feels like it. Bleeding is really common in early pregnancy. I had a big bleed and cramps with my daughter and was spotting for pretty much the first trimester. However I completely understand the terror, especially with your history. I would ring your clinic. Have you got any extra progesterone to use? I was told to use more when I started bleeding. Fingers crossed everything settles down xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Wolfie and bossy. I’m already symptom spotting and over analysing everything. Sometimes I feel really positive and sometimes I totally feel it’s not worked. 

Bossy you must be so worried but they do say that bleeding is very common in early pregnancy.  Have you thought about getting a beta done? It might be reassuring to see levels rising. 

Wolfie when do you think you might test. Did you have a blast transferred?  I’ve ordered internet cheapies as I’ve always used them before for early testing. Then I’ll only buy frer and CB if there’s indications of a positive. 

Welcome deedee and luck. I’m pretty active during this 2ww as I have a 3year old and a 1 year old who I’ve been lifting constantly lol.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Dee dee, hope all goes good tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Anniversary too- how romantic on same day.  Let us know how it goes.

Bossy- my understanding is bleeding can happen to a lot of pregnant women. When was ur transfer? Fingers crossed.

Is anyone else on a waiting list that is waiting for a transfer? Told they changed protocol and had to stop for  a while, hence, wait list! Wish there wasn't.

Rang clinic day 1 today and told I would have to wait up to a week to find out if accepted to go to sign patient-partner agreement. After that have to wait for next dsy 1 and wait again to see if can start treatment. I wilk be 100 before I get to et stage at this rate.  Hate waiting, just want to get on with it and find out whst the future holds! 

Nice to chat on here, woukd go mad without it.


----------



## maru22 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi everyone 

Just found this forum and glad to have found people to connect with as during my 1st fresh cycle which resulted in BFN, I felt quite alone. Currently on day 5 of 2ww following FET of 2 blasts BB and BC quality. Trying to stay sane, so hard not to interpret everything little symptom but I am definitely feeling more relaxed this time. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Maru22 and welcome

Ooh glad you are feeling relaxed and fingers crossed for a BFP!  Hard not to interpret everything!!  I totally agree, it's a lonely place after BFN especially, if like myself not a lot of people know you are trying for a baby through fertility treatment.  

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

Everything went well, both of the little ones survived the thawing and transfer. So PUPO day 0  They said they are grade AA6, I was relieved to hear they used also the stick glue..Beta is on 4.10.... fingers crossed for everybody wishing to you all that your dreams will come true


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Great news Deedee. So they did grade after all.


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi everyone

Congratulations on being pupo DeeDee!! 

Hi Mari. You are definitely not alone here. I am currently 5dp5dt so very similar to you. I am doing the usual thing of feeling really confident one day when I have the odd pelvic twinge and then thinking it's all over the next day when I don't really feel anything. It could probably drive you mad if you let it!!

Fairy Godmother you changed your name. Confused me for a while there    So frustrating about your clinic!! You would think they could work on a new protocol behind the scenes (so to speak) and then bring it in without a delay. Fingers crossed you get the call and you are accepted! My clinic was sold by the NHS trust and bought out by the consultants but to be fair to them they carried on as normal throughout. 

Bossy how are you doing? Has the bleeding settled down? 

Maxi and everyone else, I hope you are all doing well.

XXX


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey everyone

Wolfie - glad to hear you are hanging in there! I totally know that up and down feeling. 

DeeDee - congrats. SO exciting to have two wee embies on board. Hope you are doing well in these early days  

Maru - congrats to you too! Yes it's so good to have a place like this to chat with others who get it! Good luck/  

FairyGodmother that sounds so tough having to wait with that uncertainty. I know exactly what you mean about just wanting to get on with it. Hope you get your call soon

Ha ha Maxi love it! I have kids the exact same ages as yours and it's impossible to lay low isn't it. But I"m so grateful for the kids we have and it also helps the 2ww pass quickly! Good luck to you

Bossy I have had bleeds too and it's horrible. I really hope it's stopped so you can worry less ... and that you continue to get those good dark lines

AFM = off on the 5 hour drive again tomorrow to  have my transfer on Wednesday morning. IT's a long haul so I will get lots of podcasts loaded up and lots of good snacks! I've booked in acupuncture for immediately before and after transfer this time, so it makes for a long morning, but both my BFPs have come on times when I"ve done the acupuncutre and all my other cycles have been BFN... so hoping it's the magic touch! 

Hope everyone else doing well x


----------



## maru22 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey everyone, thanks for the warm welcome. 

Bit of a downer today. Can’t seem to shake the negativity and literally overanalysing my every move. Terrified to test early...as I’ve only got a CB one at home right now. 

Deedee - Congratulations on being pupo! 

Fairygodmother - it must be so frustrating, I went through something similar when my clinic closed for 3 weeks this summer (they do that in Germany) and we weren’t able to do anything that cycle. Hoping you’ll get a call and get the process started soon 

Bossy - hope those lines keep getting darker.

Jojonz - fingers crossed for you. I had acupuncture before and after my transfer so really hoping it is the magic touch as you said! 

How is everyone else today? X



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi all 
Congratulations on your transfer deedee they sound like good embies. Now for the wait. Wish u a speedy 2ww. Your OTD is 2 days after mine. 

Jojonz I must say the kids do distract u. Especially in weekdays as it’s non stop. And yes I am so forever grateful for having them. It was so much harder on my first cycle and I totally remember the anxiety when doing the hpts. My hands were shaking. 

Bossy how r u doing I hope ur little embie is still going strong. 

Wolfie how r u. Have u still managed to hold out testing??

Welcome fairy godmother and maru

Afm. I will test tomorrow. Probably in the evening as on my last two it was the equivalent of how many days past transfer. On both successful pregnancies that’s when I got the faintest of faintest lines. I know it’s still early but it’s what I need to do 😆. 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

Maxi2, so tomorrow you will be day 5 after FET with embryo day 5 or day 3?


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Deedee I will be 5 days past 5day transfer. In past I’ve tested 6 days part 4dt and 8 days past 2dt. So always tested positive on day 10. If you get what mean lol. I know it’s still early and every pregnancy is different but I can’t help testing 😬.


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

3dp3dt
Tons of nausea last 2 days, this morning I drank 3 limonades without sugar to keep my inside inside... and the stomach cramps are almost continuous... Progesterone's effect. My stomach is full of bruises from Clexane. This 2 embies should be quite warriors to survive in such an environment...


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

BFN so far for me. Feel a bit gutted as it has shown up at this stage previously. So I’ll test again in a couple of days xxx.


----------



## maru22 (Sep 22, 2018)

9dp5dt  

Awful period like cramps this afternoon and lower back pain - freaking out that AF is coming but just trying to keep it together. 

Going to get blood test tomorrow morning ladies - keep everything crossed for me 

Hang in there Maxi, Deedee xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Best of luck maru. 

Jojonz I hope your transfer went well xxx.


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

MOrning!

Maxi that is gutting.... I know the feeling. REally hope you've just tested too early and you get your two lines in a day or two. Thinking of you
Maru - hope that's all just part of the process and not AF
DEe dee those symptoms are so confusing aren't they? Doesn't sound too pleasant though - hope it's all good signs. 

I'm off for acupuncture soon and then transfer late morning so fingers crossed. I had an awful sleep as one of our friends lost their little girl in a tragic accident yesterday and I couldn't stop thinking about them all night.... it's heartbreaking. So I look a mess this morning ha ha but I"m not going to stress about it. I've done evertying I can so far so now it's fingers crossed


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been around much but my anxiety is through the roof..

Maxi I'm so sorry it's a negative and really hope it will change and it's a late implanter!

Dee Dee I always have side effects from all the meds, just like you! Hope time will fly away!

Maru your symptoms sound really promising,  I'm also feeling like that and I got a positive.. good luck for tomorrow!!! 

Jojonz thank you so much for your encouragement!! How wash your transfer? xx

Wolfie spotting has stopped since that day but I'm having cramps every single day.. 

Hi to everyone else, hope I didn't forget anyone!
Afm still having strong AF cramps and feeling very scared! I also have bloods in the morning to check hcg,  pray for me!


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

Bossy, I hope things will turn out fine! 
Maxi, Maru, Wolfie, wishing you also lots of luck!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Maxi I hope it's still a bit early. It could be this one has implanted a bit later than the others. And if you tested in the evening like you planned, it could also be a bit diluted. Good luck!

Maru I really hope you get good news from your blood test.

Bossy it's good news that your bleeding has stopped. I also hope your bloods are good this morning. Cramps are worrying but can also be normal in early pregnancy (I know that doesn't help!!) I sincerely hope everything is ok. 

Jojonz how was transfer and your very long drive! I hope the accupuncture does the trick. So sorry about your friend's little girl. I can't even begin to imagine the devastation. 

DeeDee I hope all the nausea is worthwhile and you get that BFP!

Fairy godmother have your clinic called you yet? Have they got space?

AFM I've pretty much decided to test on Friday. I have absolutely no idea how it's going to go. Some days I still feel pretty confident which I struggle with as if it is negative it will be even harder. It's very hard to know if anything you feel is due to the embryo settling in or just the progesterone. At least if it's not good news I'll be able to stop eating Brazil nuts. I'm not the biggest fan of them...

Good luck to everyone. I'm thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Wolfie I have everything crossed for you and hope you will get good news on Friday!! 

Afm got my results back and beta is 807! I'm too scared to be happy but I'm cautiously optimistic! 

Love to all xx


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

Wow Bossy, but isn't it a great Beta, confirming the pregnancy? Why should you be scared? Can it be a false  result?


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Amazing beta bossy. Such fantastic news. That is a great beta. It’s still going to be a long wait for the early scan but you got this xxx. 

I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you Wolfie. Hope it’s a good day for you on Friday. 

Afm still getting negatives so kind of accepting is not worked. Will keep up with meds until OTD. Does make me ever so thankful for my two little miracles. They made it against all odds 😌. 

Lots of luck to everyone yet to test.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you so much Maxi xx all the best to you!

Dee Dee I've had high beta before and it all ended in a miscarriage so that's why I'm still reserved about everything... I'm not allowing myself to be happy because I don't want to be disappointed again .. I'll just take each day as it comes!


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bossy I'm really pleased you are still in the game. I completely understand your caution. I couldn't completely relax with DD until I could feel her move and that was around 25 weeks I think. I really hope this is your time! Have you got your scan booked in?

Maxi so sorry it's looking like it's a negative. Give your 2 miracles an extra cuddle. 

And thanks both of you. I've started spotting ever so slightly on wiping (sorry if tmi) . As usual it's hard to know if that means anything as both times I had a BFP I had that, but also I've bled early on negative cycles. Aarrghh!! Trying not to think about it!!!


----------



## maru22 (Sep 22, 2018)

Bossy that’s amazing news and I think taking it each day as it comes is a good balanced attitude to have after your past losses. Really hope everything continues to go well! 

Jojonz - hope your transfer went well. How are you feeling? I’m so sorry about your friend’s little girl. Can’t imagine how devastating that must be. 

Deedee - I hope everything works out and you get a BFP as all your symptoms could still be positive ones, I know it’s super hard but don’t focus on the negative. 

Maxi - sorry to hear that so far but wait for your OTD still you never know could be a late implanted. You’re lucky to be blessed with 2 miracles. 

Wolfie - it’s so hard not to think about all the symptoms isn’t it? But hang in there and try to stay positive until your OTD. Fingers crossed it’s good news. 

AFM - it’s a BFN. I’m gutted as I felt at times so positive and hopeful that it had worked. Last time, a fresh cycle, I had spotting as I wiped (sorry for the tmi) on the morning of the OTD so I kinda knew it may have been a BFN. Nothing today though. I have to accept it’s a game of chance and we were unlucky this time. Will try another fresh cycle. 

Thank you ladies for being here. My husband is away on business this week so it’s been hard x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Maru - so sorry to hear of your BFN. It's so hard, specially when you have some hope. And sorry your husband is away, that;s tough and glad you've felt well supported on here. Wishing you all the best for your next go. 

Wolfie wishing you ALL the best for your test and sorry to hear yolu've had a bit of spotting. It's SO hard to know what it means isn't it? Rea;ly hope it's great news for you. How many days post transfer will you be on Friday?

Bossy such great news, I'm so pleased for you and hear you on your caution. Really wishing you a healthy pregnancy from here on in!

Oh Maxi sorry to hear it's still not looking good. Will you try again? Do you have more frosties? Totally know what you mean, I"ve had two BFN's in the past months and while it's hard it does make me so grateful for my kids so I haven't found it nearly as hard as when we were first trying. 

AFM my transfer all went well. I'm really pleased I did the acupuncture - went off to transfer with no less than 6 needles in my head!! And then back again afterwards. It's not very relaxing as I find the needles uncomfortable but I"m pleased I did it - and then drove home 5 hours so was knackered last night! SO now the 2ww begins again... my OTD is on a Saturday and can't do bloods here on the weekend so I'll likely do a POAS at home a couple of days before hand to see waht'a going on..... off to take my lunchtime pessaries


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

So sorry maru. It's hard. Especially when your other half is away. Good luck with your next try.

Jojonz glad everything went well for you yesterday. I didn't realise you had to keep the needles in during transfer. Learn something new every day  

So I'm pretty sure I'm out now. Bleeding has got worse so I'll see what today brings. Tomorrow I'll be 10 days post transfer so will be a definitive answer although OTD isn't until Wednesday!


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

So it was out test date today and I got a BFP, never expected it because I have been quite ill. I called the clinic today and just told them the result and I have my 7 week scan on 16th October, when I will be 7 weeks and 3 days...not sure how that is calculated though...does anyone know?


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

Sorry Bossy for the past experiences, I completely understand your approach and I am also only partial positive about the ending of this because I don't want to fall off from some high pedestal when I hear bad news. Yet, I hope that this time the outcome will be different for you  
Maru, Maxi - I pray for the best for you in future, hang in there and don't lose faith!

AFM - people encouraged me these days to behave like a pregnant women, to embrace the image of having a baby with me. I am not able to do this, maybe I could use for the future some coaching on this. I can imagine myself in the prospective months to come after the pregnancy is confirmed but I cannot imagine a present that is under the sign of probability. Maybe I sound strange. Actually a friend told me that maybe adding with a marker an extra-line on the pregnancy tests I've started to take, will help me to progress to that idealistic image


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wolfie I’m so sorry about the bleeding. I know it’s such a hard time but we all just have to just carry on till OTD. Sending hugs xxx. 

Lori many congratulations it’s such an ecstatic feeling seeing that second line. Wishing u all the best. 

Oh maru I’m so sorry. I wish you lots of strength. It’s hard to not have your hubby here but I guess it gives you time and space to process things in your own time. When I told my dh about negative this morning (I hadn’t told him I’d been testing) I felt the weight of his sadness even though he tried to stay positive. 

Deedee I wouldn’t bother too much about what others say. You do what you need to. It’s you that has to get through this. I’m not too sure that drawing a second line would help me. I hope your bearing up ok. 

Afm I do feel sad as this was our last go. But I have to work through this grief and am so grateful for all I’ve been blessed with.


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Congratulations Lori. 

DeeDee I agree with Maxi, do what works for you. Drawing a second line wouldn't help me at. If anything I'd think I was tempting fate and it would have the opposite affect!! 

So I'm definitely out. BFN on this morning's test. Typically the bleeding stopped though. Strange body of mine. We're going to have a bit of a break now partly because I'm fed up with all the drugs and partly because hubby has been run down and on antibiotics recently so want to wait 3 months so it won't mess up his sperm. Then we'll have one more fresh cycle and see what happens. If our daughter ends up being an only child then at least we tried. Plus we are very lucky to have her.

Best of luck to everyone still waiting to test. I'll be following and hope to add some more congratulations!! Xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wolfie im so sorry its so horrible. It takes a lot out if you, forgot how hard cycling actually is. Take ur rime to work through this and then maybe think about the future. Things do seem so much more positive when there’s a plan in place. 

Afm i do feel sad that i may never experience the joy of pregnancy again. Im so sorry if i offend anyone i know i have been extremely lucky but the sadness of not just getting pregnant at the drop of a hat when ever the thought might take our fancy still hurts.  Very doubtful we could try ahain now. Im nearly 40. Hubby has to have surgical sperm retrieval everytine we do a fresh cycle. And then there’s the finances. Too many hurdles i guess for me to be ‘greedy’. Just cant help feeling a bit down.  But i must try to be positive. 

Love to u all.


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Started bleeding this morning, can’t speak with the unit until tomorrow morning, not sure if there is anything that they can check before the 7 week point though, just shows how quickly things can change


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Lori, sorry to read that, bleeding can be common however I understand your concerns here are some options for you to consider 1) wait til you can speak to clinic 2) try and find an out of hours number do they have one on their answerphone? 3) up your cyclogest if your on it- please do your own research first I'm not medically trained 4)phone your local early pregnancy unit/Gp out of hours 

Hope you get some reassurance soon xx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Lori - I agree with AudiPrincess - it's so horrible to bleed but I had a bleed early on in both my pregnancy's, both times I thought it was all over but all was well! So while it's such an awful feeling, and it could mean anything, please don't lose your hope. Sending love

Maxi - I am really sorry you're going through this and I think we all have the right to grieve the loss of a dream. Don't be hard on yourself and please give yourself time to work through this. 

Wolfie sorry you're out this time. It's so rough. And yes totally know that feeling of wanting to give your body a break. GOod luck to you


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks audiprincess and Jojonz, I called out of hours yesterday and the made contact with the early pregnancy dept and because the bleed wasn’t excessive they didn’t need to see me which was fine. So I called the clinic where I had it done this morning and I have to monitor it over the next week and take a test in a week, feels like I’m back at square one again but at least I’m still in the game at the moment.


----------



## deedee244 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello!
This morning (9dp3dt) I took another pregnancy test at home and got a faint second line I saw just when the test was searching it's way in the garbage. This evening, with another test, there was nothing. Meanwhile, also today I made a visit to a clinic and ordered a Beta hCG test and is 49.46 mIU/ml... so cannot wait to see the evolution on Thursday official test, yet it looks like I am quite pregnant, am I right?


----------



## SheilaStaffie (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind I joint the chat! I am also having FET in Sep and now in the long waiting game. 

I had Beta HCG test 14dpt it was 2138 then doctor did not ask to re-test. It is now 5 weeks 5 days but I do not have any symptoms...that's very worrying. First scan is next week 6W3D, not sure how to feel about it, as I do not have many pregnancy experience, but had one out of plan miscarriage few years ago, I did not even know what's going on back then.

Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to tell you that there is an early pregnancy and waiting for scans thread on this forum and once you got your BFP you can hop on to that one for more talks

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=385314.new#new


----------

